# Poor Responder....part 29



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all     

Rachel x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Rachel

At work so best post otherwise will lose th thread  x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Same here! Hello you guys!
Schlaters!

xxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Afternoon my lovelies,

I have had such a bad headache all day.....what am I going to be like when Im at Jinemed....
I will be glad to go back to work next week, because it does give me a focus too, I know Im sad like that...

BEAK...just read yr post again..Mir... ..........

Ems you still up matey.....


----------



## sammiejr (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi steph

No i am not  keeping a diary of my 2ww 

didn't realise that i could,,,, 

Has any one else had the shap pains going around the belly button ( any one knows what causes them)

Time to put a smile on peoples faces for the day.:...

As my stomach is swallon due to pessiers, my in law do not know that my Dp and myself are having treatment, we are going out for a meal with them on saturday night, and at mo i can not fit in to my jeans or trousers as i cant do the up, so went to d. perkins yesterday and brought a pair of maternity black trousers for £7 in sale which i thought werent bad, 

trouble is i  tried them on last night and i look 5 months pregs lol
my dp work for his parents and last week for ec and et he had to ask for the time of work and they were not to happy as he did not tell them why he needed them two days of at short notice
they thought that he wwas going of a new job lol


he told me last night that he is going to tell them that i have got a stomach complaint, but i think that they may twig, as i will be driving, not drinking and not going out for a smoke lol


hope every one is well today  

sammie


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Guys - don't know whether I should go for my interview on friday.  Constultation was weird .. given 5% chance.  I am in a v. agitated state, feel that I have stalled my career and have no child.  Don't know whether I am fit to go for the interview at the college where I am working already as a part-time supply.  I may squander my chances altogether.  What do I do? Pls pls help...I may still be able to ring them and tell them I am coming. That wouldprobably mean no more cycling if I get the job. as the two would be incompatible.  Would you cycle with that % chance?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Inc -  ...yes I would tbh......and I know its not practical but is there any chance you still couldnt do both,...what about if you are successful at interview and are offered the job...you could accept the job on the understanding that you have a certain 4 weeks off this year or whenever it may be..OR..you just push yr starting date forward until after yr cycle.

My friend attended an interview PG...and she still got the job...they cant discriminate they arent allowed to...anyway if you turned up to start work PG....wouldnt be long till Maty leave would it...!!

Have a think.....the reason I would with that % is that it is still hope at the end of the day..... 

I cant remember yr signature...are you able to ttc naturally because you could always do that too while you were working too....

Anyway I dont know if anyone else agrees with me but thats what I would do...Im really sorry you are going through this and keep getting faced with different situations, it must be really frustrating....

Take care Inc....


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all 
Inc yes I would cycle with that chance, I've been given no chance but still would if I could!
Gab hows your head?
Sammie sharp pains are good at least somethings going on!!!!
xxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Ok...thks... 

Merse,...just tried to add comment to yr profile and it keeps coming up with edit comment and delete comment what does that mean..... ...technical u see......

Hows you?.....you still stabbing....!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Ive just thought also if you are taking Provera and its a Progesterone its making yr lining all nice and comfy for yr wee embie...so thats why they tell you to take it then?

Sammie, like Merse said....pains means something is going on.....what about Peppermint water to help with the flatulence.. ...not sure if you can take that...PUPO though.....it did make me laugh im not laughing at you just with you lovely...x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Gabs got no idea about profile I'm useless with all that!!! As for Provera not sure why I have to take but have before when dregging on long protocol!!
xxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

start date is after half term GAbs and I should start cycling in 3 wks time.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Gab thank for positive vibes!!    xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Off out now peeps going to see P.S I love you at the cinema with a friend hopefully catch up later! 
Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi everyone 

Inc I think you should try for both and see how you go - then you are not limiting your outlook. Can't you do the job and try to cycle in the hols? (I know that is a pain and often doesn't work out -- me included!) 

Sammi - good luck with the pains


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
Inc - you will either get lucky or you won't. I'd think of it in how many goes you'd be prepared to try before considering other options. If you'd never had a go then you would take your 5% chance at least once wouldn't you?  
don't know what to advise about the job - what would you feel like if for some reason you didn't get it - not sure you would want that at the minute on top of everything else  
Gabs - I have wanted to kill GP receptionist on many occasions due to similar picture - when i've gone to the doc to tell him what to write on my forms, taken my own blood, handed it in personally at the lab etc   
You were not unreasonable  
LB - have looked at Portsmouth trains and drive times but think it will be too far for me   so I'll have to give it a miss. Hope you all have a fabbo time!  
Ems - great news hun on the scan! Relax a bit now   
Mirra - love the bump pic   I should post one really. Haven't had a portrait done yet though!  
Beach, Swins, Merse 
Steph - cool getting AMH on NHS   your mum's response to your SIL pregnancy was lovely hun- nice to know she cares about you  
Buggie - did you get your blood tests sorted?
Sammie - its a difficult one hiding a bloated tum   I could still hide mine now and I'm 27 weeks - baggy clothes at work! - Can't you go in your PJ's?  
Sjc - hi! Can't remember now what you posted but hello anyway!  
Been struggling at work today with belly ache again   Had my first leg cramp the other night in bed too!   How am I gonna survive labour when 30 secs of agony did me in??   
My mum's been up for a few days to look after me and do some gardening, DH working away. Maybe Valentines Day on my own   but friend is coming over with her new baby for lunch.
Anyway love to those I've missed   
Nicks


----------



## sammiejr (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi Nicki

Pj's are out of question, but there again eyes would be on me in the indian restaurant for the evening lol. 

i remember having leg cramp with my DS and ex huddy had to carry me to the bathroom coz i couldn't walk lol ... just have loads of the gas and air and look forward to your cup of tea, at the end of it all, that was what i focused on, that cuppa went down so well that day,( not sure if all hospitals serve a cup of tea after birth)

sam x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello!

Oh ... just read through and my dinner is now being dished up!  

Back in a bit!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

So Nicks, how are you having the baby for luch? Grilled or fried?  
Sorry you're having pains you can't deal with - I'd advise total bed rest for the next four months!

Smmie - gah, the swelling. Nice loose skirt should do the trick.

Inc - give the interview a bash I would. Then you'll have something short-term to focus on. Keep going with the tx but make sure the rest doesn't pass you by. Perhaps try and see it as a means to an end - getting the cash for the next tx. Maybe that would help?

Merse - how are you feeling? When's D-Day?

Everyone else - hello!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi

Just wanted to say thank you for your replies a couple of nights ago.  Miranda  , your ever the optimist, thank you.  Love the pic, where did all your hair go? 

Laura, I am at The Lister now, day 5 of jabs, big day on Fri to see if my old ovaries have decided to produce any follicles    , been enjoying the sunshine to help my old pituitary gland (probably another old load crap I've read about how to heighten ones chances in IVF) .  Off to Turkey, excellent, wishing you lots of luck   .

Incy I have replied on the other thread  .

Hello to everyone.

I am not going to pretend I am going to post on here all the time, its hard enough keeping up with the ARGC thread!  But I wish you all well and shall continue to pop in.  I know your a helpful bunch so than ks again for your responce.

Sam xxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening girlies,....well took the bull by the horns as you say.....was a big upset again today I know, I know...
anyway got hubby to ring up the health centre to see if the results are in...they told him that only one result was on the computer..so now Im thinking OMG they havent done it..they have only done my thyroid,  ...I cant get them done next month as will be on AF...the only updated bloods Jinemed have are June 2007..so cut a long story short...
I rang up our pathology lab...had a little chat as you do,...please,please help me I work at the hospital and the Health centre are jerking me around. Can you tell me please if FSH,LH etc was requested from my recent blood test..I understand you cant give me the levels over the phone but I just need to know they have been requested.

Anyway this very helpful person looks up the computer and says oh yes they are there, and they have been sent to yr GP surgery I have the code here, I dont know why they say they cant access them, tell them to ring me and Ill give them the results over the phone and then you can pop in and get them.

Ok...ok....  ....are you waiting for this...I am...absolutely...SEETHING.....Im really hormonal right now dont know why and a really bad headache. So dh phones up the health centre and states what I had just done and they said let me speak to her, the donut receptionists then asks me what results are you after againI tell her and she says I only have one lot here..so by this time I have really had enough..thks Goodbye...

To cut a very long story short, spoke to a very nice Gynaecologist  .....and a very helpful nurse and the results are in ....Im not sure whether they are any good as oestrogen is really high and I think that is reducing my FSH, also the LH is raised more than FSH which can be an indicator of PCOS. Im sure if this was the case though my Gynae cons would have seen this during my Lap op. Going to email Jinemed and let them know results tonight as they might say stop taking DHEA to let my hormones calm down a bit...At least hopefully it will mean that the egg quality is better this time.  

FSH - 5.3, LH - 7.6, Oestodial - 544 (really high I think), Prolactin 237 (not sure about this one)

so there we go girlies any ideas.....x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

nite,nite...girls...my we are quiet tonight...i forgot Ive got to convert that 544 to another measurement so even though still high maybe not too bad....

thanks for all your support...x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

YAAAAY! Gab - what a great result! Nearly worth all that being jerked about!!!!

Sam - my hair went horrid after a couple of lots of stimms, I couldn't handle how hideous it was! So I had it chopped.


xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

quick one as am really, really tired and off to bed - just wanted to post this link for Gab:

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#female

- it has the specific measurements used which I thought you might find useful. Wouldn't it be great if all labs would use one scale of measurement! 

I hope that once you convert what you have to convert it all makes more sense - e2 of 544 would be very high otherwise. Hope your elevated LH doesn't mean there is a problem - and I'm afraid I don't know much about prolactin either 

My last results (for comparison) were:

FSH: 8.0 mIU/ml
LH: 4.2 mIU/ml
Estradiol: 74 pg/ml
Prolactin:	247	mu/l
TSH: 2.75 uIU/ml

Hope your FSH of 5.3 is a true reading - that would be fab!    let us know what Jinemed say about your results and DHEA etc

Gab 

Night all xxx

Steph


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning all  xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Girls

Feeling tons better this week. Been keeping myself busy. I am going back to Weight Watchers tonight, got to bite the bullet and get on those scales…aggghhhh!!! I am considering getting a personal trainer once every couple of weeks to get me motivated. I need a bl**dy good kick up the jacksy.  

My friend Karen had her follow up at Care on Monday and she was told that they like you to have about 1 month to 2 months in-between treatments so with that in mind I might be able to cycle again sort of March/April time, so that’s cheered me up a bit.

Sorry girls not going to be able to join you on the FF meet up, as I am dog sitting for my friend’s sausage doggie on the weekend of the 1st. We will have to arrange another meeting though as me and Beach want to come too.

Merse – I am sooooo excited for you honey. I really hope you get your   with your little frostie

Sammie – My DP didn’t tell anybody at his work too and it really annoyed me. Its as though they can put it in a box and separate it from all other aspects of their lives. Sometimes wish I could be like that too.

Inc – That’s great news about cycling in a few weeks  

Gabs – Your GP surgery sounds like mine. One hand doesn’t know what the other is doing. I think that receptionists have to go on a special course in being obstructive before they are able to start work behind the receptionist desk  

Hello Mirra, Nicks, Roozie, SJC, Steph, Buggie and everyone that I have missed. There’s always one.

Love Sarah xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm having a bad receptionist day today too.

CAlled for my blood test results and they won't let me have them over the phone, they said they can send them to my clinic but when I said it was in Turkey they wouldn't and said I need to call the GP this afternoon and speak to the Dr before they will release them.

Ridiculous.. feel all tearful now as I have to hang around all day to call the GP at 4.30 to get results. Was hoping to go to the shops as need to get my friend a b-day pressie.  

Sorry for the me post.

Oh happy valentines day!  Anyone doing owt nice?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura    what is it about b****y receptionists   can't they ask one of the docs to speak with you now?  

Hi Sarah x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I don't really see why I need to speak to the GP... they are my bloody results.  

I may just drop a letter in to him rather than call.. I don't want to talk to this man about anything.    I'm feeling stubborn!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- talk about causing stress, why can't things just go smoothly  

What are you up to for Valentines?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

You know I don't think I can have more IVF.. I can't even cope with collecting some blood test results.  

I was meant to be going away for the weekend but tim cancelled his leave so I'm just sitting here.. about to hang the washing out then got some pots to do!  Exciting a!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry I'm being ridiculous.  I need to pull myself together.  I'm just feeling poorly and home i my horrible messy flat and can't find a clinic to treat me.  

Pull yourself together Laura!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- is there anyone you can meet up for lunch to try and cheer yourself up, I'd come for the weekend if I was nearer...it's ok to feel down and fed up at times, you are strong and have been through so much it;s not surprising that things get you down x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Beach & Laura

Laura   Send that Fec**n receptionist around to me  . Its as though they know how stressfull these things are and they want to add to your misery.

Beach


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Laura, they are YOUR results, not a clinic's results! You could get them top fax them to the Jinemed - the fax number's on the website - or you can get heavy with them and tell them that under the law that is your information, not theirs to do what they like with.

If yu have any more trouble text me and I'll find the relevant bit of law to spout at them.

But they have NO RIGHT to withold this info from you.



xxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hello....

It's a gray and wet day out there, jsut popped the ironing board up as Alex's shirts that I washed this morning are dry enough to iron so won't take too long...back soon.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

To be fair to her she was really sweet, she said she isn't allowed to give out the results as not medically trained... feel bit bad as I was a bit snappy with her and she was actually really apologetic.  I'm just a meanie!  Think I'd pysched myself up to get the results .. especially after everyone has had such good FSH resutls lately.  Maybe it would be for the best if my fsh comes back at 150.. at least I'd know what to do next!

Beach - Are you coming for the meet.. I know its a bit of a trek and right before your hols.. maybe you could drive to essex and then I drive the rest of the way?

Steph - That reminds me.. I'm in Harold Hill (between romford and brentwood).


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Helo Mirra! You at work?

Sarah - Hi chicken.. glad your feeling


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- we go away on the 28th and aren't back till the 6th...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh no I thought it was the 8th you couldn't do! 

Just checked my mail and neither clinics have come back to me.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- you're having a bad day chick    ccan't do the 8th as at Chitty Chitty Bang Bang in Bradford, taking nephew and niece to see it.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Your such a busy bee!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- i like to keep busy as gives me something to look forward to...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls
Laura  
Swinny glad you are feeling better hon 
Beach and Mir 
I'm feeling snappy on buserilin!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Just off for a facial so hopefully I'll be in a better mood afterwards!!!
Hopefully my DH will come home from work armed with flowers cards and a takeaway??
Talk later xxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

.......HAPPY VALENTINES DAY LADIES..................!!!!

Laura - I so no where you are coming from...what I would do is like you said write a letter if you dont want to talk to him/her and ask if the results can be printed off and put in a sealed envelope at reception for your collection...either that or go into the surgery just before that time, because sometimes they finish bang on or just before 4-30 and you might miss them (this has happened to me before and they wont wait. ...and request them there and then when he has finished his clinic..

Well ladies....looks like some of my results are not a true reflection, the oestrogen is very high... ....and this is probably causing my FSH to reduce.(Just looked at previous results)....just emailed Jinemed today so waiting for them to come back...Im hoping it wont be a problem as they recommended I took the DHEA before treatment. They will know that it does this..

Im not kidding myself on I know what my chances are....a high Oestrogen level at this time also indicates diminished ovarian reserve also, which I knew anyway since they only managed to retrieve 2 eggs on both occassions, so no need for the AMH test at least that saves some lab money... 

What I am hoping for is a better egg quality  ....as before they werent very good and only just fertilised on one occasion. Fingers crossed DHEA has improved this.

Thanks for the info Steph... 

Hope everyone has a lovely day today,...off to do some jobs/admin as we are all going to the pictures tonight to see Jumper,...nachos and cheese mm..mmm...mmmm..... 

Thanks for all your support girls,....... ...Swinny -   

Merse - We cant win if its not clomid doing it its the buserilin, whoever thinks up these side effects eh...!!!!!!!!..Have a nice evening sweetie...xx

Not long to hols Beach...really excited for you...have you started packing yet...!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Yes, I've started packing today! sorted swimwear and undies out and ALex has got me cases down to go through .  Need to get a few suntan lotions and toiletries then just need to sort day and night clothes out.....they already look full and there's nothing in hardly yet


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach - Are you packing for holiday you are going on in 2 weeks time??    Or are you away tonight/ this wekedn too!  

Gab - Does DHEA do funny things to your test resutls then?  Didn't call the GP as had to nip out and then got caught in a Jam!  I think I wil pop a letter in.

Tim just came home with a bottle of champers and a photography book on love... its very romantic. I picked up a couple of bottles of champers too so we now have 3 bottles!  

Merse - We gonna get a take away too, was gonna go out for tea but I'm feeling poorly and my mouth keeps going all furry!  So we will leave that until over the weekend.  What you gonna have? I'm hoping for thia fish cakes, satay prawns and rice noodles!  

Agh feel poo.  Eastenders on in a mo... i hope bradley and stacey get together.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!
Can't post too much as I'm completely buggered. Neeeed sleeeep. But I'm around tomorrow.

Gab - are you sure about the oestrogen level masking FSH? DHEA increases testosterone not oestrogen, so I can't imagine that's done it. More likely it's a blip.

Beach - ooooh, exciting! I'd be packing too I think - the anticipation's half the pleasure of a holiday.

Merse - buserelin is the WORK OF THE DEVIL.  Ach, poor you - how long do you ned to be on that?

Sarah - hi! Glad to hear you're feeling a wee bit better.

Hello to everyone else - sorry, I've run out of steam...

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello all,

Gosh lots of exciting results - gabs am afraid I am a little confused about levels- but surely low FSH is good!

Merse - good luck on the busserilin - terrible stuff!!

Laura - I have still been a little despondant over lack of response from Jin!!  So thought I'd do something proactive and look at other places. Well both emailed back - but it sounds like a long process of registration etc... and one of them needs a referal from GP, which takes a ton of time to organise. It looks like I am destined to have no treaments in the near future - which worries me as I get older and FSH etc gets worse... I even thought of returning to old clinic  

Well tomorrow I have Hysteroscopy and hopefully blood test results - thanks Steph for that link - as I know nothing about what the numbers mean. 

To top it all off have also had a pants day at work 

Hello to everyone else - sorry for a moaning post... 

Glad to hear youa re feeling better swinny


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Film was good though, confusing.... ...isnt it always for me

not sure.....I know I googled a high oestrogen on day 3 indicates a low ovarian reserve...going to wait till Jinemed get back to us, Ive been doing a lot of research on DHEA and it has increased chances of PG on a lot of woman especially in America, and they have even started doing trials taking it at certain IVF clinics here i.e some woman taking a Placibo..(Pretend one)..and some woman taking DHEA so that will be interesting...I really feel it has helped generally improve my over all self during the last few months.

Whatever the result we are still pushing to go, we feel if we dont then we will always be wondering what If and Ive learned the hard way not to do What if's in life...its best not to if you can avoid it.

Hopefully Jinemed will get back with some answers.... ...lets hope its positive...

away to have a wee bit of Asti now...and a sit down...Enjoy the rest of the night ladies,...esp you Laura....any left over champers.... .....

TTFN...xxxxxxxxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Gabs - if you manage to get through to Ugur at Jinemed then please let the rest of us know how to get hold of him, as we have been sending emails for weeks and had nothing back!  
-I am sure your levels will all be fine and it's very exciting for you to be starting treatment so soon


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hav you both tried to call the London number on the website?
I did that when the emails dried up and finally got through to chat to Ugur.
x


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Cheers Mirr - we are seeing the english based person who does Jinemed work in London tomorrow - so may get some answers then?!!!   
I will put a good word in for the rest of you whilst I am there!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I've had no response form Jin.    I really feel liek its fate and we should look at donor.  But I'm feeling pretty ok about stuff at the moment.. looking forward to seeing some of you in 2 weeks for a proper chat!  

I've had to much pop!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

just wanted to say have a nice weekend everyone xxx am going up to DH's Mum's in Cambridgeshire tomorrow for a couple of days - back Sunday 

Take care 

Steph xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning, I;m off to meet some of the girls from the Yorkshire thread today, going to doa spot of shopping and go for food.  

Hope you're all ok x


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Beach - Have a lovely day shopping  

Steph - Have a nice time at your in laws  

Gab - Your results sound good although I'm afraid I don't know anything about high oestrogen levels at the start of a cycle.  Hope you enjoyed your asti  

LB - Did you get through all three bottles of champers?  

Buggie - Good luck for your hysteroscopy today   

Mira - Hope you had a good sleep    I'm not sleeping well at all at the moment - I keep waking up during the night feeling really nauseous and then I can't get back to sleep.  I have acu on Monday so hopefully that will sort me out.

Merse - How are the PMT symptoms?  It'll all be worth it when you get your BFP.....PMA   

Sarah - Glad you're feeling better and looking towards the future and hoping to get on the IVF rollercoaster as soon as you can.  Will you ask for assisted hatching next time?  I had it on my FET and 2nd fresh cycle and I'm sure it helped me get my BFP.  

Inc - How are you doing?  Did you go for the job interview?

Nickster - How's the bump?

Hello to everyone else  

xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Emma- lovely to hear from you, it seems ages since we spoke, hopefully Acu will sort out the restless nights and enable you to sleep better, have you any plans for the weekend?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Beach - Going to a hen do tomorrow but thankfully it's only afternoon tea in a posh hotel in HK.  Am finding it hard to enjoy going out when everyone else is drinking and I'm on the water....not that I'm an alki or anthing    Apart from that we have a quiet weekend planned.  Might go to the flicks to see the Daniel Day Lewis film.  What are you up to?  Getting ready for your hols?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh afternoon tea sounds lovely, I've only done it a couple of times and really enjoy it...Alex is off to watch our home team tomorrow play Livepool away so I'm going out for lunch with a friend then to see Sweeney Todd, Sunday we're papering!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I was waking up boiling hot at your stage Em! Bah. You have another scan in ten days I see - do you get lots of lovely reassuring scans over there? Is that with the private clinic?

Beach, you socialite!
I'll be changing the sheets, cleaning the fridge and dog walking today - it never stops, my social whirl!

xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

Mira - oh you're such a domestic goddess    Yes, if my scan at 8 weeks goes well I think I get monthly scans after that.  Yes, it's private healthcare but that's only 'coz we get it as part of DH's job.  If I was preggers in the UK we'd be going NHS.  The public hospitals here are very good so it wouldn't bother me if we did go public but they are no frills.....e.g. you have to take your own toilet roll, cup as well as the usual stuff like towels, mat pads.  

Enjoy Sweeney Todd Beach


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Hello ladies  

Sorry for gatecrashing your thread but I was hoping that maybe someone could help me... I'm about to start my LP (going on the pill today and hopefully starting downreg in early March) and my question is; as our cons. has warned us that I might be a poor responder (cycle day 3 results in Nov and Jan showed FSH fluctuating between 10.6 and 19, AMH 6.9 pmol/l and only 4 follies on last antral follicle count scan), should it take any longer for me to downreg and stimm? They said at the clinic that it should only take 1 week for downreg (sniffing twice daily which will continue throughout stimms) and then starting stimming for 10 to 14 days and then hopefully EC but I was just wondering if this process would take longer in my case as my poor ovaries seem to be already struggling to produce a monthly solitary egg??  

Many thanks in advance, any help or advice greatly appreciated  

Alegria


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Alegria!

Well your figures aren't THAT bad - my AMH was 0.69 at the Lister! I think you'll just have to see how downregging goes - poor responders often do better on the short protocol, but there's no knowing whether you'll respond until you give it a go.

LP is meant to produce better quality eggs, so hopefully you'll produce a few belters.

Emma - I want monthly scans too!   Will you find out what flavour it is at 16 weeks?

xxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Allegria - I would say - don't downreg for too long...maybe a compromise btw the lp and sp.  Good luck...

emma - 8 wks - fantastic...

Mir - 20 wks?  wow...

Gab - oestrogen does suppress fsh.  ARGC used to let people cycle with oestrogen up to 170 but not above...

Laura - you and tim sound well...
Good on you...


I think i am sinking in a major depression. HOw do I stop it /get out of it?  Any experiences anybody...

Didn't go for the interview as don't think am fit... will have to look for a full-time job at some point soon but need to get better and fitter.  ON top I think DH is sinking, too, so no cheerleader in our house at the mo?  Finances are a total disaster....
We have spent £18k so far...Still owe 12k on cc...  Don't know whether we can spend another 5k...Maybe it's time to stop given my % chance?  My consultation at the lfc was basically me telling the consultant what I want and him more or less agreeing to it...  Sounds like they are desperate for business almost...and it seems all about the money....Is it worth spending 5k for closure?  Don't know whether I can face another cycle either... What a bloody nightmare... 

Sorry for me post... Needed to offload a bit...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Inc -  ...thinking of you...

Ems - Hi how are you sweetie,...hopefully wont be long now and you will start to feel better...its usually just after 12 weeks so not long to go...dont forget your Ginger nuts.... 

Mir -  ...How are you?....

Just been thinking Ive always got the OCP to balance things out next month..so hopefully this might alter some of the results...if not yet another bridge to cross.....


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Inc good luck with whatever you decide- at the end of the day I am sure you will do what is best, although it is a nightmare decision   
Gabs - The DHEA thing is interesting, I am sure your results will be fine. 
Emma - all those scans sound exciting! sorry you are feeling little  butits all in a good cause! 
Merse- 
Beach- happy shopping - lovely pics again!
Mirr-  
Steph have a lovely time away 
Swinny-  
Allegria-    I had LP and produced hardly any eggs-so am not the biggest fan 
Laura - went to appointment today and English person working on behalf of jin was lovely and really took time to go through results etc... He will send them to Jin. Me and DH decided to call Ugur on monday as we haven't heard and see what he says (if we get hold of him) and just check what their policy on replying is!! It just seems weird to have to chase so much- but we felt much better after today...
Nicks - finally got results...
Bad news is no AMH was done - was on the original list from Dr. Camblibel but somehow didn't happen...
Other news is... FSH has got better  gone from 9.4 to 7  Other levels are all fine including oestradiol  which is the ovarian reserve thing - (sorry can't remember the figures)- will search them out later. Also Dh's  gone from non existan to nearly normal  I don't know how - lets hope they stay that way.
Hysteroscopy wasn't the most pleasant experience ever!!  It seemed all ok but had trouble getting the scope thing up one bit (one fallopian tube I think?which he said was a bit narrow/ a bit of scar tissue) but after a bit of readjustment (ouch ) it went . general consensus was that all else seemed ok/ mostly normal  - At least that was the general impression I got from a rather compromising position  Hope the narrow thing isn't a problem- will google it in a minute?
Anyway.. no sooner had we finished than the fire alarm went off  Just testing they said.... After two minutes we decided it wasn't a test- so they wanted to wheel me out of recovery and goodness knows where - or how!So then they said I would have to go out wearing the gown!! Not having any of that  so had to throw my clothes on and descend what felt like several hundred stairs with these two lovely nurses- hanging off each elbow- worrying I couldn't possibly leave in that state and out into the street!!! Thank goodness I insisted on changing out of the gown, with the rest of the building and half of London looking on!!!   Well I never manage to do things the easy way!! I then spent a few minutes gathering my thoughts in the lobby whilst we tried to locate DH!! The nurses and doc were still in full gear - so we looked like a funny sight  The scary thing is - what would have happened had we been mid proceedure - I hate to think 
Sorry for rambling on - but just another day in the life of .... me 
Have a lovely weekedn everyone 
Laura - what is the meet up date - 1st or 8th?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry Buggie but -  

Though i do hope no one was mid-op! I take it there was no fire in the end?

xx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Tee Hee- I can see the funny side now - but it was the nurses who made me laugh- I went down the stairs like Lindford Christie and they couldn't hold on to me fast enough!! I think they thought it was more than their jobs worth to allow such a thing and were scared witless I would collapse on them   
No fire - just burnt toast!!!Or so my DH said  He has a lot to answer for


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Evening girls 
Just a quickie from me as got to get back to bed had sickness and the trots since yesterday eve! (great valentines not!!!)
Buggie that does sound funny!! 
Inc have you thought about anti d's? Maybe they would help for a while?
Can't remember any of the other posts!!!!!!!!!!! 
Love to all xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening girlies.

Merse -   Hope you better soon.. think is a bug or the d/reg drugs?

Buggie - Glad you had good consult. I believe the meet is going to be on the 1st as more people can go... girls please correct me if I'm wrong!  Any fireman turn up?  

Mirra - Enjoy the cleaning!?  I've just done a bit... how do houses get so dirty

Nicks = Helloe love... no news from flooz i assume?

Inc - Think you made the right decision about the job... are you coming to the meet?  Feel like you need a proper chat with us girls!  Don't think LFC are that desperate for clients.. they not returning emails!!!

Alegrisa - Oh good luck for the cycle!!   

Swinny - How are you my lovely

Odette - Where have you gone!  

Emma - Hope you enjoyed arvo tea... was there lots of cakes?

Well I had nice day, got up late and then we wentfor a long walk over the forest, had few little jobs to do and now home.  We hoping to go out for the day tomorrow.. maybe to the zoo!  

Gonna go check my emails now see if LFC or Jin got back to me.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- the zoo sounds a good idea. haven't been to one for years and years....


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Laura - dd I tell you that they agree to the Kiwichicks protocol almost in its entirety.. Teh only bit that they didn't agree to was estradiol valerate ie oestrogen priming 2 days prior to ovulation which is meant to homogenise the follicle cohort ...Everything else accepted.  

150 gonal f + 75 menopur or merional. 

Also prednisolone i/o dexamethasone but it's the same thing... 

Just thought would let you know if you are interested.  

Merse - anti-depressants are no good wehn you are ttc.  

An important donor debate is happening at the mo... DH dead against...And I am thinking ..it's only 2 or 3 bleeding chromosomes... Can't imagine life without kids...and getting to 60 with no kids....

You are meeting in Portsmouth then?  I would love to but have no energy for sth like taht... London would be ok...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Inc - Maybe you should make yourself come to the meet, you would have a fab time and its not far from London.  My head is al messy again, I don't think I have energy for another cycle at the moment.  Put all that effort into deciding and then when I finally made the decision they don't want you!  I think I've decided to go for donor.  Just need to know now if I pluck up courage to go abroad or ask my sister.. I have a huge list of pros and cons for both of them.  

Where are you all?  Off having fun i expect!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning how's everyone?

It's Saturday and it's the weekend x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning girls! I feel tons betta today and have lost 4lbs!!! I wouldn't reccomend the way I did it but every cloud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hope everyone is well ,what are you all up to today? I'm too weak to do much, just had a shower then had to sit down! Will try food soon!
Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Where is everyone today?? I'm lonely!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Merse

Have not posted before but did not want to read and run. Big  . 

Had a BFN last week (again). In active mode right now. Looking at my options, got another attempt in May.

Nicole


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Nikki
Sorry for your BFN. Whats your options, are you a poor responder
xxxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

First two times I had 10 egg, last time 8 however I am classed as a poor responder (according to doc) due to embryo number and quality, they also divide slowly. However so far I always got two grade 2 embryos so I guess it could be worse. I am trying to convince my DP to stop smoking and to take some vits, so far without luck. As far as he is concerned he SA is ok so he is in the clear and it's up to me. I am looking into DHEA. I will try to give it my best shot over the next 4 months (gym, diet acupuncture etc) and give it one more go.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sounds like a typical man! With the number of eggs your getting, could be that DHEA would help the quality? Could you get him to take a multi vit just for men?
xxxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

That's what I am hoping! Yes I think one pill a day for him is the way to go. What is the best one to get? Was hoping he would take Vit E, selenium Q10 and Zinc. Maybe I was too ambitious?   . He just realised that I am talking about him online, was not happy about it! Now is smoking on balcony  .


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh they can act like children at times can't they!!! My DH just took one from Asda I did manage to get him to take Q10 as well, he also smokes but his SA is always excellent!! xx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes but did he have a sperm fragmentation test done? I only read about that a few days ago, SA can be normal but there can be issues that cannot be seen on usual tests. Mind you my doc thinks it is egg quality and that's that  .


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

DP is getting really quite annoyed  . He wants it to be known that he is taking his vits!!! And then he went to have another cig!    Sigh...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

How much does he smoke Tell him i hear him, he's taking his vits!!!  xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Now then....what you all up to   just back from watching Sweeney Todd.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

How was it Beach?? xx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

He says about 20 I think more like 30 to 40...better take a break from this site or this will end in a big row, not sure I can, very addictive   but much better than cigs for your health  . bye for now!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Bye Nikki take care xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nikki- hi, try asking him to read the forum with you that way he knows what we talk about and won't feel as if all we do is whinge about our other halves...

Merse- it was good, gory in bits but silly too.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I really enjoyed it on TV but didn't know if I'd like it as a musical??
xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I've never seen the film so wan;t sure what to expect, it was strange having them singing which I suppose didn't make it as scary if you get me?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I get you!! xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- what are you up to today?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Not a lot really still don't feel up to much really! Just pottering round the house!
xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm just waiting for ALex to get home from the match, popped to Boots and George and got a couple of nice things to wear from Asda.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

You can get some good things at asda!! I've just eaten some oven chips, had some toast earlier all seems to be staying put! Just trying to eat plain things today! Feel tired now though think it will be an early night for me!! Enjoy your eve xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Merse, hope you're feeling better soon, don't overdo things tomorrow x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Laura - who doesn't want you my dear?  Didn't get that?  I thought Jinamed accepted you.. I bet LFC would be more than pleased too if you pay the full price rather than they special low stimm protocol which is £ 2880.

Hello Nikki 2008... - good luck for your next try....


Was awol today - trying to curb my ff  addiction, which got pretty bad yesterday and in the past few days...

Talking with DH - decided to have a consultaion at the LIster, too and then make a decision whether to cycle and if yes where.  Will do amh test to see what the level is... If it's totally ridiculous then it's also food for thought...May help to decide...

DH said that he wouldn't mind to do donor eggs if we were 10 yrs younger and if we had probs to conceive like we do now... He thinks that we are here bcs we were stupid and I was career orientated and hence missed the boat.  So, obviously mine fault by the sound of it... Therefore, we don't deserve a child now... Not a donor one.  We should pay for our 'sins' by being childless... What a bloody 'mare of a man!  Not sure what planet or century he is from?  How do I talk some sense into this man I live with...?  At the end of the day I just need a few chromosomes...  

Off to our local pub... CAnt' stay at home... 

Bye, bye my lovelies...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening!

Niki - I'm so with you on the dh smoking.. we had massive row about it last week.    Welcome aboard!  

Inc - Well neither LFC or Jin ha have returned my emails.    So I've given up.. been thinking about doing donor all day and I think thats my next step.. time for some research!  Your dh is being silly.. what diff does it make if you do donor now or did it 10 years ago!  

Merse - Glad the 'diet' had its desired effect!!  You better now?

Beach -Oh I wanna see sweeny todd... marks out of 10?

Wheres the rest of you?  

We went out today to the seaside and went cycling.. was lovely.. then had fish and chips.   Parents coming over tom so just been having quick clean!    Right Tim is hanging around as he wants the comp... back later.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- 7/10 for ST...are you looking forward to parents visit?  Souds like you've had a nice day with Tim x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

No I'm not really close with them to be honest, my dad is coming fix my kitchen light, they only live 10 mins away so just popping in for tea dna cake!  I thik I will see ST.. I've seen all Tim burtons films and as this one is a johny Depp one its a must!  did you see Big fish?  Wonderful film.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning....what a lovely crisp start to the day....


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Morning ladies,

Who said you're poor responders? There's so much activity and support in this thread, it's hard to keep up with you lot  
Thank you for all your replies and advice, very much appreciated. Wish me luck, I'll let you know how I get on  

I wish you all the very best, wherever stage you're in your tx    

Alegria


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning everyone!

Sorry I didn't post yesterday - I was around, but kept getting distracted!

Just sitting here freezing my butt off - one of the animals must have opened the back door in the night and EVERYTHING'S cold, even my make-up remover! I want to get dressed, but the thought of taking my jimjams off to get my clothes on is brrrr.

Alegria - so have you started your IVF now then? Some 40th you're going to have, without copious quantities of booze!  
Hopefully you'll get a lovely BFP as a pressie though, eh?

Laura - have you rung the clinics up? No point sitting there all miffed - you were all set to go before!

Inc - I find it really hard to leave my house too, but I'm going to make the effort, because it's going to be so nice to see you all. Think I'm going to try to drive home again after though. It's about the same distance to London as here, so have a think about it.

Merse - way to go on the weight loss! Though not a nice way to do it...

Niki - I laid out my tablets and his, and just presented them to him each day with a glass of water! Een then he sulked.

Beach - hello! What's happening?

I know I've missed out loads of people, but I'm sooo cold. I'd better get dressed and start my wekly clean - that'll warm me up.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir hello, isn't it just soooo cold out there.....I need to get dressed but keep putting it off too!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Let's do it together! Ready, steady.... GO!

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm dressed! Isn't it nice and sunny out, wouyld love to go for a walk but Alex is decorating the little bedroom.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I go on my own with the dogs - Pete can't stand the way I play with them all the way! We meet all their furry friends and their owners - it's my favourite bit of the day.

Bah - I've just broken the hoover!   It's the adjustable bit of the pipe snapped, so I can't see how I can fix it without making it permanently one length.  

I shall walk the dogs instead...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Afternoon girls,

Mirra - I should call but to be honest I find it so hard to find the time to call people, I work all day until late and I can't call from work as no privacy and I can go out to call but then its so noisy I can never hear what anyone has to say!    And why can they not email me back? They managed it before they met me and knew about my crappy resutls.... I may email them from Tims account see if its me they are avoiding or if they have an email problem.    I wish I had a dog to walk!  We have been out in the elements the last few days and has been l;ovely.  Should go for walks more, just cos we don't have a dog doesn't mean we should go for walks!

Beach - Morning lovey hows you today.. apart from cold!

Alegia - I was cycling through my 30th, Tim threw me a surprise party and it was awful as I was still at the deluded stage of not drinking through treatment and there were all my racist family and all my black work colleagues mingling... was awful!  Don't tell tim that though!  

Right I need to nip to the shop to get stuff for a nice stew and dumplings! Mmmmm!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Afternoon my lovelies,how is everyone then?

Sorry didnt get on last night...was banned.... ....no seriously was doing a lot of paperwork...looking at bills...as you do...consolidating....(thats a big word for me isnt it!!)...trying to see where we are going to find some money for Turkey...!!

There is also a red light lampost outside our house...Dh put it there the other day, do you think hes trying to tell me something....   

Anyway not long Beach Im getting excited for you...was looking at old phots last night of Egypt, on a camel..something youll need to do it was good fun..cant remember if Merse went on one or not..xx

Merse - Hows the meds honey...are you having a wee redders for lining then... ,..wont be long........          

Mir - How are you honey..we had a lovely walk with our dogs today...it was cold too...bbrrr...youve got a wee hot water bottle to keep you warm there though.... .....hope you are well...thks once again for keeping me sane... ...dh says thanks...too..... 

Laura - How are you sweetie...I dont think it is about yr blood results honey, maybe they are just busy...they havent got back to me yet..so will be phoning them in the week, but yr blood results are a lot better than mine have ever been and they said that I could go for treatment...so Im sure everything is fine....shame you cant get a wee dog...do you live in a flat then?...xx

Steph - Hello honey..how are you?...we are nearly into March.... ..... ...for your blood results honey...Im really hoping Jinemed wont turn me down because of my last ones...so just trying to keep positive....   ....we shall know soon enough....   (Ive also found a lot of people have used Turkish airlines so that might be a good bet..but Im not booking till I wait and see)

NicsW...- Hello hen, hope you are ok..back to work wed.....aaarrgghhh and apparetly everyone in recovery are on annual leave for half term..should be fun eh...!!!....kisses for the wee yin.... 

Swinny - Thinking of you sweetie, hope you are ok... 

Ems - Out of sight but not mind...hope you are doing well..nearly at 12 sweetie....!!!  

Inc -  ...thinking of you..xx

Hello to Odette, Roozie, Pin, Sammie, Terry and anyone else I have missed....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Welcome Alegria....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I remember when they phoned me it was on a Sunday night. Maybe they're just up to their eyeballs after those consultations in London. Give them a call tonight and leave a message?

I'm kacked. Doing housework and cooking and walking dogs just ain't as easy as it used to be.

Going to make some feta and spinach pastries for work in a bit, and lamb chops for tonight. Cheated though, and bought the roasties and a pud - so shattered.

I've taken some iron though - with any luck that'll kick in quick!

What's everyone else having for tea?

xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

We are booked for a chat on the 29th, so hopefully will discuss things more fully then rather than on email...it will give us a chance to meet the team too...

Chillie...... .....going for some tea now...x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

Well this little team PR member is a very poorly girl today and it was totally self inflicted. It was my friends birthday so we all went to see Mark Ronson in concert last night and then off into town clubbing afterwards. Had a brilliant night only marred by the fact that we had to wait for the night bus at 3am this morning in Baltic conditions, don't think I have ever been that bloody cold!!! Paying the price for our party antics last night now though!!! Just can't do it anymore, I am officially a lightweight.

Had my first appointment with my Personal Trainer yesterday too so that went well. Hopefully shift some of this weight that I've put on during this cycle before our next in March/April.

Roast lamb and all the trimmings for tea tonight. Paul is making it as he's feeling sorry for me, what a little treasure he is!!

Hope you are all good and have had fun weekends.

By the way has anybody heard from Roozie??

Love ya lots like Jelly Tots
Sarah xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sarah- we had lamb too, it was scrumptious.  Go and get to bed after diiner and take some lemon and honey and whisky.


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Whoooaaaaa did you mention the W word.....the very thought makes my stomach churn. I am so naughty and I should know better. 

I have just had a lovely toasty bath and got my fleecy pj's on now....sexy!!! Poor Paul see what he has to put up with!!

It was so lovely last night to be out and have a normal night out with the girls and to have a night off from feeling miserable. I am firmly on the mend now and revving up for my next go!!

Night night beach


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Night Sarah- don't blame you on getting pj's on at least you'll be warm..blown you some bubbles for luck x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I had lovely veg stew for dinner.. mmmm!  dad came over to look at the kitchen cupboards and thinks he can do the kitchen for us.  But we did have a bit of nightmare, our little cat got scared with my dad banging about and ended up getting in a kitchen cupboard and through a little hole in the back and couldn't get out.. I got in a panic as tim was out and I couldn't get to her... Tim has have to take out one of the kitchen units to get to her... she is terrified now and hiding in my wardrobe.. was a real fright.  Good job we needed to rip out the kitchen cupboards! 

Sarah -   Never again a!! 

Mira - Hope the iron kicks in soon!

Gab - I've had some pretty grim blood results in the past... fsh 17 was my worst! Maybe they just decided they would treat the easy people first and just treat us when the demand cams down?  

Brrrrr.. I smell, I need a bath... oh wife swap first!! 

Oh no and I'm back to work... got a horrid day tom.. am interviewing all day.. and its not in my office so means load of hanging around...   Hate hanging around especially when I'm so busy.  Oh well should be an early finish at least.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girls!
Just to check in and say hi!  
Feeling a bit pants this past week (what's new!  ) keep feeling really faint at work - even ended up lying on the floor of a patient's toilet in my suit!   Not back in til wed so hopefully will have picked up a bit by then.

Hope you are all well (swin - getting better i hope!) 

Love ya!

Nicks


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Nick - are you tired?  What makes you feel poorly...  ?    Hope you get better soon?  When is your next scan?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicks...maybe now is the time for maternity leave?  Hmmm I don't like you being so poorly.  

Inc - how you feeling today? 

Well I'm nice and clean now!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- are you not looking forward to work then tomorrow?


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Me- tired today... Had a nice walk along the Thames though and a drink in the yacht club, which was nice and different from what dh usually does... I think he is accepting the advice of my therapist now...

Apparently  mine calling every single person I knew - which to me was a sign of utter desperation - was a good thing... Feel a bit better about it now...  

I am seriously thinking /considering whether I can put myself through another cycle.. WAs intending to call the Lister and have a consultation but energy is gone....

I feel v. old today...

Laura - you are going to cycle, right?  

Mir - how is you?  you sound v. active Mrs...

Hello everybody... think will go to bed as whole body is aching...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Inc   sometimes we all feel old, I do most of the time x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I feel young!!!!!  I feel too bloody young to be menopausal!!!!  

Beach - errr yeah I'm dead excited to be back to work tom....NOT

Inc - I have nothing planned in the cycling department.   I've scheduled some time with Tim tom evening to discuss our options!  I'm not allowed to just start discussing it as he gets all 'not now??!!'.  I think I may suggest we go staright to donor.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I have got donation scheduled for August.  But dh would have none of it even though he said it was ok to email  and get on the wl back then... I am tired... I want smb to take care of me 24/7 for the next 2 months until I get back to old self and can laugh and play again... In other words I need to be mothered and taken care of...   

Is that called regression in psycho - books...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Inc   is there anyone you could meet up with who you can talk to and will be there ad listen to you without adding their own opinions.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Inc -where are you in London?  I can't mother you but I can buy you a large glass of wine!!!    Your DH is being a sulky pants.  He'll come round.  I'm the oposite, I just want to look after eveyone else at the moment.. I want to cuddle everyone!! 

Beach - So where we gonna sneak off too tom on our sneaky sick day!!  Shall I pop up to you with some vino and chocs??


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello! Just checking in - feel like buggery and halve to be up at half five for yet another week of earlies. Only another six to go! But I really don't think I'm going to be able to do earlies much longer - I'm that zapped doing normal hours.

The only thing that stops me asking is the row I had last tme I wanted to swap just for a week... I don't know why people are so awkward about these things - they seem to be flexible in other departments.

Nicks - I'm guessing you have regular BP checks? You can do your own, can't you?  

Laura - another big talk, eh? Baaah. We don't do those - Pete can't or won't. We have a huge row if we try that sort of caper

Inc - you too? That man needs to make you soup, tuck you into bed and read you a nice story.

Beach - you're only a youngster, surely? More Oil of Olay required!  

Sarah - oo, poorly head. Plenty of water for you ducks.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I tried my best friend (she is a psychologist!) and she told me I should start solving my problems and stop moaning and maybe change a therapist...   .  My therapist told me today that this wasn't a good idea...   .. I omitted the bit about the therapist change to her but told her  that I feel stuck .... And the woman said that it was normal under the circumstances.. So feel a bit better about it..

Don't have anybody like that... I need smb to give me a hug methinks...   Feel v. unloved...

Also was feeling a bit mad when mother told me she got pregnant at 44 - just like my bleeding sister and both had abortions... Whatever is wrong with me that I cannot get pregnant and they apparently seemed to have been super bloody fertile... Hate them sometimes...

How are you beach?  You never moan, which is good in some ways... But my therapist thinks it's good to talk....   

Laura - you ever thought about donor eggs before... It's not such an easy thing... I have been struggling with the thought ever since my donor egg speech... now a whole year... It's easy to start with but the more you think about it , the more difficult it gets...  Not so easy girl at all.  I would cycle with own eggs if I were u.  U are only 30...and you are bound to have some good eggs... 

Also found a story today on another forum of a woman who was diagnosed with pof at 30. Her fsh  was 140.   She adopted a girl... She was on hrt for years afterwards.  aT 38 she found out she was expecting... She has just given birth to a little girl...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Inc- I constantly moan, just mainly to my DH...   we're all here for you whwnever you need us x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I stole this from another thread... alot added the bottom 10 myself!!  

THIS IS ME

1. what age are you 31 
2. how long married or with partner?? coming up 6 years   
3. where so you live?? London/ Essex
4. what do you work as??  Social worker
5. Any childen?? Only ones covered in fur!
6. how long you been trying?? Since Dec 05
7. do you have bros and sis?? One of each both older
8. any pets??  2 cats, 2 bunnies, 2 hamsters, 2 goldfish, 2 damsel fish - Its like the arc!!
9. what does DH do?? Social worker too.
10.could you live without FF?   Am sure I could live but my life would be a dark and lonely place with my girls!!

11. Fav drink - Red wine
12. Fav song - Beach boys - God only knows
13 - Fav colour - Green
14 - Fav wild animal - Giraffe
15 - Person on tv you'd most like to date - Justin Lee Collins
16 - Fav thing to do on a night out - Eat nice food
17 - Thing you'd most like to achieve (not to do with ttc!) - My own vegetable patch
18 - Fav place you've been too - Florence
19 - Place you would most like to go to - Sri Lanka
20 - Fav food - Thai fish cakes.. mmmmm!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Inc - I was given the donor speech nov year before last so I too have had alot of thinking time and your right it gets harder the more you think about it.  But it really is the only way i can see be having a baby so need to work on getting my head around it.  X


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tim just came to tell me the iron broke... I went to look and he hadn't pluged it in!!!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Beachgirl*3rd IVF due to start April 2008*Buggie*Undecided - Jinemed? having hysteroscopy/tests first*Cath J*Appt. with Care Northampton 08/02 for 3rd cycle*Gabrielle*Jinemed at beginning of April 2008 for 3rd ICSI*Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister due to start 20/02/08*Jnr*planning 1st GIFT or IVF at UCH London*Inconceivable*Undecided - consulting with LFC/Lister re next treatment*Laurab*Undecided - Jinemed at beginning of April 2008 for 4th ICSI?*Nikki2008*4th cycle due to start May 2008*Sonia*3rd IVF due to start March/April 2008*Stephjoy*Jinemed at beginning of April 2008 for 4th ICSI*Swinny*4th ICSI due to start March/April 2008*PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Alegria*1st IVF - Lister - LP - start downregging ??/02/08*Merse1*FET - started downregging Thursday 07/02/08*Odette*3rd IVF - Barcelona IVI - currently on BCP/waiting for cyst to go?    *Sunshine*Jinemed - 3rd ICSI - currently waiting for cyst to go?    *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - currently stimming - EC ??/02/08    *PR Ladies currently on  :* *Sammie*EC 04/02/08 - one egg - one embryo transferred 06/02/08 - testing 21/02/08    *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Emmachoc*  after FET - awaiting second scan 25/02/08 - due 07/10/08 *Miranda7*  on 3rd ICSI - due 29/06/08 *Nicky W*  surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF - due 10/05/08 *Roozie*  - triplets after GIFT at UCH - due ? *Terry*  after 4th ICSI - awaiting first scan - due ? *PR Ladies with babies*   *Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF 
Think I will update the table every Sunday - please let me know/drop me a line if anything is incorrect - thanks!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Minxy* - congrats on your Butterfly Awards  am so glad you won in the categories I voted for 

*Beach* - not long now till your holiday - hope the time flies for you  and you are NOT old! 

*Buggie* - glad you are managing to get all your tests done - great news about your lucky-7 FSH reading and your DH's sperm improving so much - well done  Good luck for the AMH test   

*Cath J *- are you still with us hon? - how did your appt at Create go last weekend?

*Gabrielle *- Hi hon, hope you hear from the Jinemed soon and that they put your mind at rest re treatment and what they propose to do etc    

*Jan27 (Cheryl)* - are you still with us hon? good luck for starting your next cycle on the 20th   

*Jnr* - are you still with us hon? did you decided re GIFT or IVF at UCH?  Hope you are well

*Inconceivable* - sounded great that LFC agreed to your proposal re Kiwichick protocol - sending you lots of    and  for strength to decide what to do next 

*Laurab* - I am like you I feel far too young to have rubbish egg reserves and want to give everybody else a  !  about Tim and the iron! hope work insn't too  tomorrow! 

*Nikki2008 *- welcome to the thread and really sorry to hear you recently had a negative cycle  - good luck for your next one   

*Sonia* - are you still with us hon?  Hope you are well 

*Swinny* - well done you for having a great night out with the girls - sounds like it has done you lots of good - hope your hangover is now gone 

*Linziloo* - Hope you are well and that the adoption process is going well 

*Alegria*- welcome to the thread and good luck for your LP cycle    - when do you start downregging?

*Merse* - hope the downregging drugs aren't making you feel too  - do you know when they will do the transfer yet?

*Odette & Sunshine* - not heard from either of you for a while - hope all is going well with your treatment   

*Sammie* - how are you feeling? - not long now till Thursday! Really hope you get that    

*SJC*- welcome to the thread and good luck for your current cycle at the Lister    - how did your follie scan go on Friday?

*Emma* - hope the morning sickness has subsided a bit and that you are feeling well - when is next scan?

*Miranda* - hope you soon feel better - take care of yourself sweetheart - hate the thought of you being so shattered 

*Nicki* - you too - really hope you are able to rest and that you feel better by the time you get back to work on Wednesday 

*Roozie* - any news? hope you and the 3    and doing well 

*Terry* are you still with us hon?  Hope you are feeling  and the pregnancy is all going well 

*Pin* - hi hon, hope you and OJ are well 

Lots of us here now! Hope we all get our dream come true this year 

Had a nice time up at DH's Mum's - ate far too much!  Was a bit perturbed to read some negative stuff on the Jinemed thread when I got back  - but having said that I haven't read anything which has put me off going - time is flying now and am raring to go!   

Am feeling frisky and have blown lots and lots of bubbles  - apart from you Inc as I wasn't sure if you wanted to stay on 1777 cos you like sevens - but will blow you some more if you would like them!

Please could I have some in return - thanks! 

Also - have we decided where we are meeting on the 1st? (it is the 1st right?)

Love Steph xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi Steph - Wow what a mammoth post and thanks for the thread update    My edd is 07/10/08 and my next scan is on 25th Jan.  Glad you had a lovely weekend at DH's Mum's.  Good to hear you haven't been put off Jinemed - there are always going to be people who aren't happy with their treatment regardless of how good the clinic is - you can never please 100% of the people 100% of the time.  Off to acu soon - am hoping she can 't sort me out.  I was sick for the first time this morning which pleased me - at least I know I'm not imagining the nausea now - trouble is I know feel even worse!  Hopefully you'll be feeling the joys of ms very soon     Night night xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi Emma,

yep it was a bit of a long one!  just wanted to say hello to everyone while I had the table handy!

Thanks for the bubbles 

Hope you enjoy your acu and that she can help you with the sickness  I am really enjoying mine - if nothing else it really relieves stress and relaxes me, which is well worth the money!

I have updated the table with your dates - 7/10/08 is same date as my sister-in-law's due date 

Night night hon 

Steph xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls
Emma hope accu helps!! 
Steph well done on the update!
Well my AF arrived yesterday so feel like I've got a permanent tummy ache at the mo, after the sickness bug as well!! So will phone clinic later and arrange blood test to check I'm down regulated! Feel a bit weepy today, must be the drugs and not being well!!! 
Love to all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Merse   sorry to hear you're feeling so poop   - now that AF has arrived does this mean you should have FET in about 2 weeks time?  How exciting    

Acu was OK but I still feel sick.  She did say to leave it for three days and if it hasn't worked then I could go back for another session.  If that doesn't work I'll take the option of anti nausea pills from the doctor.  My latest anti nausea food is cheesy wotsits.....not very nutritious but absolutely delicious  

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Emma they will give me a date when I've had my blood test think it should be around the wk of the 10th March, can be any time with medicated they just keep you down regulated to fit in with them!
Hope sickness eases off a bit, I love cheesy wotsits!!!
Just off to walk the dog then take him to the vets for his jabs back later!
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sammiejr (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi everyone

Feeling good, but did an early test today and it was    i know that i have done it two days early,,, not having no AF signs.. it is driving me mad at mo   ... anyone know if there is a chance for a   still. 
had no bleeding or discharge, had slight pains around belly button and around top of rib cage. but im just putting it all down to the medication...

sammie


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sammie - yes there is still a big chance that you could be pregnant, one of the mods even did a test on the morning which was negative but her bloods were positive x


----------



## sammiejr (Feb 4, 2008)

god beachgirl 
that will even make things worst , having to wait for a test result to come back,  i have got to phone clinic on wednesday with results, will they then book me in for blood test if i do get a neg as they have not spoken to me about having a blood test.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sammie- our clinic, which the mod Heffalump was also under ask you to go for blood tests rather than use peesticks as they tend to test earlier than other clinics.  SOme of my other friends clinics test later and just use peesticks. x  What will your dates be tomorrow?


----------



## sammiejr (Feb 4, 2008)

my dates tomorrow will be 13dpet ( 13 days past ET) not sure if i did shorthand ok. i should test wednesday


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'd wait until Wednesday now as that will be a true outcome x    try and stay positive.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Sammie -   test on the proper day hun you never can tell. an agonising wait I know  
Merse - so do you stay DR'ed for another few weeks then hun? what do they build your lining up with? good luck for blood test.
Steph - great list!   I've finally texted Rooz for an update - she must be a mum now!    
Inc hun - I think being undecided is making you feel so low. Why don't you have one more go with your own eggs and then do donor later in year. I know you feel old at 40 but its not really - there are plenty of us around!   My mate who had the failed IUI ( M/c) is now moving onto IVF and she is having Dexamethasone - that's at Midlands Fertility clinic and its her first go. she's not really IF though just not met the right partner. I know you were looking into Dex - its the first time I've known someone have it. 
Mirra - earlies  
Ems - glad you are being sick in a strange kind of way  
Gabs - how are you girl? See you at work on Wed then! If i get in without passing out!  
LB - hope you make a decision soon, but i'm with the others and think you should try again with your own eggs before moving on. Decisions!  
Beach - not long til your hols now!  
Swinny - hope you are back to normal today  
Love to all I've missed 
Nicks


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Nicks hope no more passing out!! I have to take HRT tablets and inject 0.25 buserilin when they are happy I'm downregged, go for blood test Thurs morn so should know all by the end of Thurs!
xxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Thx everybody...  Off to try to exercise to get some serotonin into old brain ....

DH's also undecided... Must be sth to do with the fact that we are both depressed... It ' s a typical symptom, isn't it?  

Good luck to everybody...

Steph - great list....

Nicks-  hope no passing out... Is your bp ok?  

Mir - how are you feeling girl...  

Laura - do own eggs...  You are only 30 ..plenty of time for donor egg decision... YOu can have a long break , get back to normal life... leave the twilight if zone.... and then give it a good shot....


Merse - good luck...

Emma - hope the acu sorts out the sickness..

Bubbles gratefully received....


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi to all on this bright, freezing Monday!  

*Inc* - have blown you a whole bucket-load  Just a thought - have you tried acupuncture or yoga before? I have found both great for lifting my mood/focusing my mind - and both very relaxing! Certainly couldn't hurt to try if you haven't already done so 

*Sammie* - hope so much that you have tested too early and that you will get a different result on Wednesday - its definitely possible so hang in there!   

*Laura* - I agree with the others re your age and trying again with your own eggs 

*Merse* -  for you cos the hormones are making you  - hang in there hon - sounds like everything is going according to plan   

*Nicks* - Hi hon hope you feel better this week 

*Beachy* - hi there! 

Steph xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hello, just doing  a bit of paperwork, are you ok?


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

yep I'm fine - just got my car MOT'd - such an exciting life I lead! 

xxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Steph - Thx for the bubbles.... tried acu + acupressure last year + Chinese herbs... Did feel better after that... WAs nearly clinically depressed after donor egg speech, so it helped me get back to normal... Took about 2 months or maybe 3 before I was back to normal.... 
The thing is that I cannot afford it anymore as already pay for private counselling which is quite expensive considering all other debts and reduced income...

I may consider some form of collective exercise for company and getting out of the house....That should be more affordable....

How are you coping?   I can see from your ticker taht you have been through quite a bit yourself... Are you working?  

Beach - how are you my dear?   

Nicks - thx for advice..  Think you are right about decisions....  

*****

I kind of have a plan... Need to decide whether I cycle or not and then whether I do donor or not... I would like to... Guess that will be another difficult thing to do...especially with dh needing more persuading than me and I feel wobbly enough... 

I think going back to full time work at some point soon promises the only way back to normality... So focus on getting normal and healthy again for both of us...


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Inc - shame about the acupuncture being so expensive - it does add up  Maybe take a look for a local yoga class? - my local class is just £5 per 2 hour session - you pay on the night and don't have to sign up to anything or go every week - just turn up if you feel for it that evening.

I used to be a web designer/developer but haven't worked since my lovely DH was so ill - he was in hospital for 7 months and was very, very frail when he came out - it took him 2 years to get back on his feet/back to full strength. He's much better now but is registered blind and is a type 1 diabetic - he also has some residual short-term memory problems from having 7 brain ops so I am his full-time carer. He has coped brilliantly - had a couple of eye ops which got him a little sight back in one eye and is very independent now but has the odd scary moment like having an insulin injection and 5 minutes later forgetting he had it and going to do another one - which of course would not be good!

I'm coping a lot better with IF since we had something _wonderful_ happen to us at the end of November - before I started posting on this thread. DH and I went on a TV quiz show  and wonder of wonders (given our absolutely rubbish luck!) won some money - enough to take a lot of pressure off us and enable us to think about going for tx again/do acupuncture again etc  The quiz show is "Take It 0r Leave It" on Sky's Challenge channel - it hasn't been shown yet - will probably be at least April before they put it on but I will let you know so you can all watch! 

I just phoned my GP - good news and bad news - bad news is the AMH test came back "test not available" oh well - worth a try!  I think I will probably wait until I get to the Jinemed for this one now - good news is my FSH was 7.0. Wow! this was on day 4 - am thrilled! don't think it has been this low since before I started IVF! the DHEA must be doing something down there - also it probably helps that I am a lot less stressed 

Steph

xxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

My goodness Steph.. You are a tower of strength by the sound of it...I don't think I would be able to deal with so much...

sounds like good advice the yoga class...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Steph- you're amazing the way that you cope, congrats on the money, it couldn't have gone to a more deserving couple.

Hi Inc- I'm not bad thanks x


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello All

Steph thanks for the updated list - very useful for referring to!
Merse - Good luck with ET - not long now!
LauraB Def try and ccyle again with own eggs - you are seriously young and although you have had 3 cycles- that's just like 3 natural pregnancies not working really- DH was in DUbai the other day and the site manager there's wife had just got successful on attempt no 6 and she was 40. In terms of Jinemed I will try and phone 2moror and maybe get an appointment on the 29th Feb weekend as they seem to be more helpful face to face? I want to talk through our results and where to go from here. But have also applied for other clinics in case this doesn't work out. (I am so impatient and all this takes so long!!!)
Inc - It sounds like you still have loads of options left - cycle again with your own eggs and if on the waiting list for donor eggs - you can use this as a back up?
Mirr- hope you are well - early mornings sound bad! I am on half term this week - so no 5 am starts for me!
Nicks - hope you are feeling better - be careful if you feel that bad at work - take care of yourself and your bump!
Sammi - fingers crossed
Gabs- good luck with jinemed cycle not long now!
Beach happy hols!
Emma - can't believe how quickly time has passed since BFP! Sickness is good!
Swinny - sounds like a good night out
Hello to everyone else! 

Can anyone tell me about getting hold of your notes from clinics? Do you just write and say please send them to me or do they forward them to the new clinic at their request etc..? 

Other than that - I have a mountain of work to catch up on, but was out at a show all day today to celebrate the start of Half term. I took my baby horse that has just been broken in, and apart from a few bucks  she was very good


----------



## sammiejr (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi buggie
i do know that the Bridge charge  for the your notes to be sent to another clinic, so when Chaucer asked me to get copies, i didn't bother as i had only one lot of i,v,f and i could remember what medication etc i was on,
Chaucer was not bothered that i did not have my previous notes.
Chaucer just said to me to phone them up and get the notes

sammiejr


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Awwww - Inc, Beach - thanks 

Buggie - when I got copies of my notes I phoned my old clinic to ask how much it would cost and was told I needed to put it in writing along with a cheque (mine cost £15) - I got them sent to me at home as I had wanted to have a good look over them in my own time instead of sneaking quick peeks when in the clinic! I took them with me when I went for the Jinemed consult and Dr Teksen had a quick look through them as we were talking - he said to bring them with me in April when I go to the Jinemed.

Steph xxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

thanks sammi and steph!! Will try and phone old clinic and see what they charge!!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening Ladies,

How are we all then?....

Been on the phone most of today because we couldnt find any dog sitters for our 2 lovely golden retreivers..so Jinemed was def in the balance...anyway after a lot of looking yellow pages/phone books/adverts you name it...we found someone....Yipee...!!!! .....Im sure the big man upstairs does this to us to keep us on our toes..... 

Mir - what vit tablets are you taking then... .... 

Beach not long now eh...ten days cant believe how quick it is going in...I remember when it was at 2 months..!!

Merse - yep a wee dod of whiskey hen will sort you oot...... ...sorry to hear about Pain and AF, although body doing what it should be doing now..so not long till the next step....  

Swinny - Hows the heed Mrs?.....you need some Irn Bru...xxx 

Inc - Thinking of you...  

Laura - I would say def go with yr own eggs, 30 is no age honey, if you go to a specialised clinic who will tailor their protocol esp for you..then you could work wonders...and you have also been taking DHEA which will make the difference as you know...have a wee think you and dh...  

Steph - Thanks for the lovely update and the positive vibes..wonderful news about the FSH...I dont suppose you got a 17 beta Oestrodial done did you...thats a shame about the AMH we can but try are you going on the OCP then before you go...what date are you hoping to fly then?

Ems - enjoy yr sleep honey...have you thought about sea bands for your wrist..sometimes they work as I think its the same acu points yr therapist will use..see what they think...anything is worth a try... 

NickW - Hi honey...Gelly at the ready.... ....you are working far too hard and not putting yr feet up Mrs...Postural Hypotension...see these docs... ...not looking after themselves.....your only a wee thing arent you, there is a lot of blood going around yr tummy for yr little princess...have u upped yr Iron...I know silly question !!!!...take extra special care ok.... 

Cath -  

Linziloo - Hello linziloo, thinking of you.... 

Buggie -  

Sammie -    

...was having a good sort out at the weekend as we have started to get rid of stuff as we have started packing...I was looking at all my summer stuff.... ....dh said there you go you dont need to get anything for turkey..he forgets that most of my things are a size 8-10 and I am now a size 12...men...not an igloo...as it is with the meds wont be able to lose weight as will just put it on again..when we start the stimms....    ....Ive decided to not phone Jinemed and taking it as no news is good news...otherwise they would tell us to cancel Im sure...

Was also reading some research on how DHEA has lowered FSH levels for a lot of woman..even woman with levels high in the forties..so if it does this....it must do other things is my guess...!!

I dont think Ive ovulated this month..though the stupid clear blue digital OPK wasnt reading properly and was flashing a little book...then it was flashing the test stick and little book at the same time..so given up the ghost anyway this cycle..i wont be stressing dh out too much then either...asking for  .......on demand.... 

anyway love to you all and everyone else that I have missed sorry....


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Gab,

know how you feel about sorting out your clothes - so depressing - I went through it last year as I went from being a heavy smoker who weighed 8.5 stone (December '05) and was a size 8-10 (am 5' 8" and this was way too thin), to a non-smoker with 3 IVFs and 5 IUIs under her belt (all with those evil cyclogest pessaries - which make me sooo hungry!) and weighing 11 stone and a size 14   I had to buy lots of new clothes/sold loads of skinny stuff on ebay - I did enjoy having bigger boobs for first time in my life though!  Have now lost a few pounds and am 10 and a half stone, which is healthy for my height - am quite happy now with my new curvy body! 

I am dithering between taking the pill or trusting my usual cycle - have been thinking I will wait till my next period (2 weeks) and see if it is 2 days early like last month (which never usually happens) or whether I have gone back to my usual 28 day cycle. As DH and I don't have to book time off work we can be flexible about start date - I guess it would be nice to know exactly when to book flights for though - don;t know if leaving it till last minute is much more expensive?  hmmmm maybe I should email Ugur and ask - but whether I will get a reply or not is another matter!

I didn't get the oestradiol measured this time - but am pretty sure it was fine as when I had tests last month they were FSH 8.0 and oestradiol 74.

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Evening!

Gab - I'm only on iron when I feel I need it (I know when I feel anaemic after being quite bad as a teen!) and folic on days where I don't have Marmite. I'm toying with calcium, because I don't think I'm getting enough.
I would think that if you felt better on the DHEA it must have been doing good things?

Steph - how wonderful, winning enough cash to make you comfortable! I keep playing the lottery but on reflection they're not great odds!

Buggie - if you can remember what your drugs/dose was last time and how you responded you shouldn't need your notes. A verbal record was fine for me.

Inc - was the exercise successful? Do you feel better?

Beach - are you all packed? 

Nicks - any news from Rooz then? I've been fretting and fretting for her the last few days.

Merse - a noggin of whisky is always great! Good luck for Thursday - hope you're all set.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Steph,

I...see yes thats just a bit lower than 544 isnt it?....Im really trying not to get to obsessed with blood test levels again..as usually Im a research monster and looking up everything, my dh caught me and said ok enough is enough..he is right because you do become obsessed... 

I would have thought that lastminute would be cheaper wouldnt it?...Though having a choice of dates will also help too.

By the way you are an absolute star,...what you and dh have is something really special...but I dont have to tell you that...Im sure you and dh have really been through it these last years and to be going through IF too...I do say sometimes the big man upstairs does get it wrong...
Though like beach said that money couldnt have gone to a more deserving couple.... 

I also think our cycle is synchronizing secretly.. ..as Im due in 2 weeks too..round about....away to have some ribs now..so catch later...take care honey.....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Steph, my darling .... after all you and dh have been through I can't even imagine where you get the strength for ttc... And you have done a fair share of that too... You two are miracle workers for just surviving all that...

I admire you girl... Totally... And your dh sounds like a real fighter... Yes, I would advise you to take the pill... It's just less stressful... It can also help prevent any cysts..., which is always good... The German dr I saw at the LFC said that the cysts come with age....

Gab - 
Have never been size 8.  Not even when I was 14... Blimey... You go girl... Is there any chance you can check that you haven't got any cysts with your oestrogen levels and if yes you could take some primulat to get rid of them.  If you are due to get af in 2 wks time then primulat is usually taken from day 14 of cycle...

Laura - hope you are havinga productive talk with Tim... I just hope he is cooperating and giving you support.  You sounded v. good in the past few weeks...

Mir - Do you not take the usual supps for pregnant women... Don't know how long you are supposed to have these for, though....

Been for a  yoga class.  Thx STeph... Feel a bit better...

DH - is an ass... He just wants to hide under the duvet methinks... Now he doesn't think we should cycle anymore and when we stop then no egg donation either..Just grit your teeth and soldier on with no kids ...bcs we should pay for being stupid and not doing it on time, which is fair enought... We were stupid.... And he has no reason to live really so maybe he should give in his notice as well and get some proper  sleep... OK>>.

So how am i supposed to get myself out of this ****e with him thinking like that...  
If we are to cycle I have to make a decions on the clinic... Well, I have got 4 days of half term left and af is due in two weeks and I don't even know if I am cycling and if yes where...
Sorry guys... I just sometimes wander how I ended up marrying my dh in the first place... Not sure where this will end up... I am just fighting to stay sane and not to sink ....


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Have had  very stessful time these last few weeks but have finally started my stimulation drugs for third round of IVF.

It seems that I don't have cysts after all - so confusing to be told this by and then its not true.
The dr who scanned me at The Birth Centre said he saw 3 cysts  - then I got a second opinion that confirmed it was just my hydro, so then my spanish clinic gaive me the all clear to start my cycle.  

Anyway then the chemist who said he had my drugs in stock a few weeks ago tells me that he has run out of stock on one of them  I rush to chemists to see if if they can supply me the drugs - no, they don't supply it, I end up on Valentines night driving out of London searching for drugs.  I finally find a hospital which won't take my prescription because its been printed on the wrong side of the form? "sorry but my Gp did it" , I say and I beg the chemist to at least let me have one dosage so that my IVF cycle isn't buggered up.  I wait half an hour before she agrees (meanwhile our Valentines reservation is down the pan). I have to return the next day to get the remainder and I have to return to my gp to re-issue my prescription.


The next day I go to my Gp and get the prescription laid out in the right way and try to get the drugs again. I ring up various hospitals and another chemist, but when I finally get to the one that sells them, they have misquoted the price which is too pricey and I end up going somewhere else fuming that I have wasted time.  When I finally get to the other chemist it's bloody shut, I bang on the window shouting I need to get my drugs.  A girl says the chemist has just popped out and will be back soon. When he comes in the girl starts taking everyones prescription and gives them to the chemist and I say "excuse I was here first  before anyone else please serve me first" and then the girl rejects my prescription saying it should be on the other side.  I fume and say "no, I was told yesterday it was on the wrong side and that I have jsut been to my drs to get it re-written and that it is a valid prescription."  I then ask the chemist and he says theres nothing wrong with the prescription and I look baffled at the girl who has just said she cannot accept it and she doesn't even apologise.  And on top of that I have to return to the previous nights hospital to get the second drug that this chemist doesn't have.


The dr who scanned me this morning says he can't find my left ovary , he tells me to come back in the evening and someone else can try to see if it's there.  I come back and 2 follicles are spotted and my left ovary, yippee!!   What kind of dr is he anyway that can't find my ovary and tells me I have 3 cysts when I don't   And I had to chase them for my blood results that I had taken in the morning as they told me it would take 2-3hours to send to my spanish clinic and it was 6pm and it still hadn't been sent.

Anyway I have had a terrible migraine since last Thursday because of this and had to resort to going to an acupunturist because I was in so much pain.  They told me that I was under a lot of stress and gave me some herbal capsules to take away with me.  I feel much better now and migraine has gone now. 

Can you honestly say you wouldn't have been stressed with this.  No wonder I had a migraine. 

Sorry, had to get all this off my chest. 

Odettexx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Cor blimey Odette - what a hell of a strain! It reminds me of all the pfaff I had to get my Gestone - it makes you feel utterly vulnerable and hysterical. I swear, if I'd have lost Bob I would have sued my bloody doctor. 

I never did send that complaining letter either...

Anyway, it sounds like you sorely need a glass of womb lining restorative!

Inc - no, I looked at all the stuff in Pregnacare and decided against it. I have terrible constipation problems if I over do the iron, or the Vit C, so I take them separately as a supplement if I haven't had enough in my diet that day - quite rare, really. 
I just don't believe in popping pills indiscriminately - hardly ever take painkillers if a walk or a squeeze on the old pressure points will do the trick. Even in the run-up to tx I took everything separately - zinc, selenium, folic and DHEA and L-arginine.
I've doubled up on stuff before accidentally in the past by taking multi-vits and caused myself no end of grief with my bowels!

Gab - I wouldn't worry about your E2 level, I really wouldn't. Google will only complicate matters! Let the Jin sort it.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Odette* - what a mess! I am surprised your head didn't explode with the stress! Glad there are no cysts after all and hope you are now able to chill out and grow lots of lovely follies - when are you off to Spain?   

*Inc* - really glad the yoga helped a bit - was it your first time? (blimey matey you didn't hang about on taking advice did you!  ) I am so sorry your DH is being an **** - I really don't understand this "penance" idea of his/him being against you using donor eggs when YOU would be happy to if it meant being a Mum - his sperm would still be used! To still be beating yourselves up over the past is ridiculous and no wonder you are both depressed if he is being like this - a thick black line needs to be drawn under the past and focus should be on the present ie what do do next/which clinic etc ... and the future ... ie can he really see the two of you being happily together in ten years time with no family? Sorry hon, I am sure you are sick of it and I really hope he comes round soon and that you can get yourselves onto the same page as eachother 

*Gab* - thanks hon but you are making me   Are you and your DH still up for the 1st? Am looking forward to meeting everybody who can make it!

*Laura* - hope work today wasn't so bad and that you and Tim are able to have a good evening together   

*Miranda* - hope you are now nice and warm and get a good night's sleep xxx

I'd better go wrap some parcels - stuff I have managed to sell online over the weekend - I ran out of steam last night! 

Love to all 

Steph xxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Yep, hopefully all will be well for the 1st, Im considering asking one of my gynae colleagues if they could sneak me a scan to check for cysts...but im thinking surely my gynae cons would have seen them end of Jan when I had my lap so Im confused... 

Odette Im so pleased things are moving on for you....         ...good luck with the stimms dont forget the milk and a little bit of the redders for lining..and to help you cope with those   silly people.... .....oh they are everywhere!!!!!!!!  when are you off to Espania then?

anyway lassies,..im away for a sleep now..nite,nite......xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning all

Hope you're all ok, just getting ready for work so will be back tonight to catch up x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning beach! Just off to walk the dog then do the shopping then back on to catch up! xx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Blimey odette  hope it is all sorted now and good luck with the cycle. I can't believe how ridiculous our system is!
Inc - I agree with gabs and steph - try and get DH to look to the future and it is in no way something you should suffer for whether you decide to try early or late! kEEP GOING!!  
Any way better tear myself away from PC and do some work 
Gabs don't worry about levels - you will be fine


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Just went to Jinemed site to phone up for an appointment at end of feb to discuss results etc.. and plan new cycle ... and surprised to see consultation cost has doubled!! from 50 - 100. That is all well and good, but not so if they don't ever reply to your emails afterwards!!!Hmmm


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Right.....am going to try to do some personals....it's been a while!

Buggie - Seems a shame that clinic's put up their prices as they become more popular.  I have to say that £50 is cheap though - it seems they have just increased it in line with most other clinics.  I can understand why you're grrrrrrr  though. 

Odette - Flippin' heck girl, you've been through the mill.  You would never think it was so hard to get drugs, especially when you're paying. Hope you're feeling better now.  Great news on the follies. When's you next scan?  Sending you lots of juicy follie growing vibes   

Steph - Wow, you're a quiz show queen    Congrats on winning the money - it's so lovely when good things happen to good people.  I hope the money makes your dreams come true   

Nickster - Any news from Rooz?  How are you feeling?  I still feel so rough and am hoping that things improve but from listening to you and Mira it seems that not everyone feels top of the world and full of energy after the first tri!

Mira - How's the bump?  Are you still feeling tired?  I slept from 10:30 last night until 08:30 this morning (apart from a couple of wee and nausea breaks in between   ).  Felt much better for it though.

Sammie - Are you testing today?  If so  

Beach - How's the packing going?  Will you bring me a Toblerone back with you please?  

Laura - How are you hun?  Hope going back to work wasn't too rough  

Inc - Sorry to hear that DH is so down.  It's so hard when both of you are feeling down - it's as if you're both struggling to get out of the big black hole but there's no one there to help you.  Does DH go to counselling with you?  Would it be worth you both having counselling in respect of DE?  Now that you've got your head around it may be talking to some one independently would help DH see your point of view.   

Merse - How was your walk with the real Merse?  Not sure if I'll get  on tomorrow so I just wanted to wish you   for Thursday     I'll be thinking of you  

Sarah - Glad you had a good   at the weekend - it's good to do that sometime.  How's the personal trainer going?  I bet you'll find the weight will drop off you once you get into it.  When do you cycle again?

Gabs - Hi Sweetie, last but not least    How are you?  I've had cysts before and it's annoying how they can potentially mess up treatment.  At my previous clinic they gave you primulot (sp?) from day 21 to ensure you didn't have any cysts.  It didn't mess up my cycle  - as soon as I stopped them AF came a couple of days later.  Might be worth a go if you do have a history of cysts.  

Right, who have I forgotten?

All is well here.  Still feeling nauseous all the time, albeit it's not so severe, but not really sure that acu helped that much as I'm still retching!  Have been feeling really homesick recently so have just booked a flight back to the UK for April for a couple of weeks.  Can't wait.....M&S food here I come!  I've been dreaming of their mini picnic eggs recently....mmmmm.....I could eat a dozen right now


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Thx everybody...

Have to try to plan a day away from if as thinking about it all the time is getting me down...

Not sure whether to do one more cycle due to finances and slim chances and this is what 
s doing my head in at the mo... and dh being so negative  ,,,,

Oddette -0 well done to have started... fingers crossed...

Must go out and try to do sth nice... 

Bye now... Love you alll...


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Just to let you know that my Micron 5 DHEA (ultra micronised) has just arrived from US. Hope it will make a difference to my egg quality. Oh and DP has taken his vits without complaints since my last post!

Inc So sorry to hear about that you are having a tough time, wishing you all the best. Nicole


----------



## bankie (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm new to this thread, so I hope you don't mind me popping in.  

After my first failed IVF at Rosie Maternity/Bourn Hall I am looking to cycle again elsewhere.  My response first time round was poor (1 egg, didn't fertilise) and when I went for my review appt I was told that I could try again, although it probably wouldn't work and the only thing that we'd do differently is up my Puregon dose to 450 iu from the outset (last time I started on 225 and went up to 450 after 6 days of stimming.)

I want to try somewhere else for my next cycle, and have been recommended Lister, due to their experience with high FSH patients, and ARGC, just because their success rates are so high.  I know that for ARGC I would have to wait for my FSH to be below 10 (it bounces around anywhere from 7 to 12).

Anyhoo, I just wondered if any of you have cycled at either clinic, and if so, what your experiences were like.

Thanks,

Bankie


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Bankie!

I cycled at the Lister and found them to be good for PRs. However, I did find it a wee bit of a conveyor belt. I never saw the same consultant twice - one for the initial consult, one for EC, one for ET and yet another for the follow-up.
It was also extremely expensive and stressful, and people were quite negative.
BUT they do treat poor responders, and have some measure of success with them.

The ARGC I haven't been to, but their success rates are second to none. You'll pay fortunes to go there, but it may be worth it - better to pay high once than twice and go through that again.

Emma - have you told your family you're pg yet? Great that you're going home for a holiday - if it's anything like last year April will be blistering hot!

Inc your DH sounds so frustrating! Can you not get him drunk and get him to open up?

Gab - wouldn't it be weird your colleagues scanning you? Still, grab anything you can if you're in that position I say.

Hello everyone else!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Bankie I am having the same probs at the moment and don't know where to go!! Lots of people on here are heading abroad!

HELP NEEDED!! - Well after giving up all hope of Jinemed - I arrive back to find an email from Ugur- yeh!

One problem - well possibly a whole host of problems....

They want me to do LP again and start Lucrin on D21 - I am now on D 14, Then start stims on D2 with 300 menogon.
You have to be in turkey on D9 - 19 I think. D9 is the 13th of March and I don't break up until the 19th of march- how do I make my period come 6 days late - this may naturally happen as I was super late last month - but can you just leave that to chance? and if not what can I do about it? School is a nightmare and I can't just take time off (again!) Arghhhhhhhh This is why I wanted to get in contact with Jin earlier - so I could have used the pill to sort the problem out - Has anyone got any really good ideas about what I can do?

Also - DH is in Dubai again - and his manager lives out there - his wife is 40's and they had 6 attempts at places in the UK including London Clinics such as Lister I think. Well they then went to Spanish clinic in Valencia and got twins on their first visit - cycle no 7 - so don't give up whatever your age or circumstances!!!!!

Anyway - I hope you guys are all around this evening - as I would love to hear your suggestions


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You can a;lways just keep taking the pill till you need to have a bleed Buggie? People do it all the time, even just carrying on with another packet if they're going on holiday or whatever. It won't do you any harm.

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just scanning through all the posts,

Hello Bankie and welcome x 

Emma- woohoo, you're coming home in April, bet you can't wait.... 

Be back later if I don't fall asleep.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello chicklets,

My comp being odd and can't see any of your pics and little faces.... all just little x's!  So apologises now for lack of little faces! 


Bankie - Welcome aboard! I'm just deciding what to do next.. Was all set for turkey but they gone awol!

Buggie - Cool you got email from Ugar.. I still haven't.  Take the pill, sorted!

Mira- and hows you and your little fella?

Nicks - How you feeling?  No reply from the roooster I assume.  Sure she just got her hands full with the 3 little ones. 

Emma - Where is home? Maybe we can meet for drinkie poos... well an orange juice!!

Odette - Best get all the probs out the way before you start.. all smooth sailing from now on!

Gabs - It could be a cyct casuing your high e2... try not to worry. X

Beach - How was work today!! 

Inc - Hows you my lovely?

Who have I missed?  

I'm ok, really tough couple of days at work so been home really late, trying to sort things out for my new kitchen being put in in a couple of weeks.  Still in limbo land over treatment, still not got my bloods, still faffing oer everything!

Tims mum is down the weekend and has booked us into a hotel in London sat so that should be nice.. she normally books us into really fancy places.. last time I had brekkie with russell crowe!! 

XXX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- yum yum breakfast with the Crowe....sounds like a good treat.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning girls sorry not been around much, just feel terrible on this Buserilin! Feel so emotional,tired-but can't sleep properly and a permanent headache! All this while worrying if my little embie will make it! Don't think I can cope much longer. Do you think the HRT will make me feel more human, hopefully start taking it at the weekend??
Love n hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sammiejr (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi morning ladies

got a  this morning,   

Not getting no sighs of AF though

thank you all for your support while i was on my 2ww

not sure if to test again in a couple of days

sammiejr


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sammie- really sorry to hear that,   here if you need anything x


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Sammie - Sorry to hear your news    take time to grieve with DH    xx


----------



## Bruders333 (Feb 5, 2008)

So Sorry Sammie 
Be sure were all thinking about you.
xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sammie so sorry to hear your news   xxxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

Hope you are all ok. I am only just coming round after boozing at the weekend!! I am 35 going on 55 I think!! That’s it now, back to dieting and being sensible now until I cycle next. Had fun on Saturday though!!

Bankie – Whichever clinic you decide upon get them to treat you with Menopur. I had Puregon on the highest doses twice and had two cycles abandoned due to non response. CARE changed me over to Menopur and I produced a normal response with two lovely embryo’s. Unfortunately I didn’t get my BFP but at least I got to the end stage.

Sammie – I am so, so sorry honey. I know exactly how you are feeling. I had no signs of my AF with my BFN. I didn’t get my AF until 5 days after stopping my Progesterone pessaries as they can mask your AF. Take care of yourself  

Nicks – Hope you are feeling better sweetie. That’s worrying about the fainting episodes. Maybe you should start your mat leave now and get your feet up  

Gabs – How are you sugarplum? I defo needed some of your Iron Brew to perk me up. 

Any Roozie news yet anyone??  

Odette – What a bl**dy nightmare with the drugs debarkle. Hope you are ok now hun. Keep having the acupuncture, I find it really helps me with my stress levels  

Laura – How’s little fur baby now?? Is she going to have to go on valium to settle her nerves?? Naughty Grandad banging and smashing at cupboards.

Beach – Tantalise me with what’s for tea. I am back on Weight Watchers and I am starving!!

Emma – I am hoping to cycle again late March, early April maybe. Hope you and little bean are doing well  

Merse – Where are you up to with FET??

Hello Buggie, Mirra, Nikki, Inc, Steph, and anybody that I have missed on team PR

Love Sarah xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Sarah
Glad you had a good time Sat eve!!  I'm off for a blood test tom morn to see if I'm down regged, if so then start HRT at the weekend and hopefull ET 18 days later 
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hello everyone

Sarah- we're having home made cottage pie that mum made today, it's just warming up, can't wait x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello chaps!

Checking in before making din dins, so I'll make it brief.

I'm so sorry Sammie - it stinks, this tx. If there was ANY justice in the world it would only take one shot for everyone, because we spend so much cash and waste so much emotion on it.

Sarah - ew, dieting. What an utter pain. I can't bear being hungry... Hope the head clears soon!

Merse - ugh, Buserelin is the baddest of the bad. Even if you drink water by the vat it doesn't make you feel much better.

Laura - hark at you, breakfasting with the stars! Was Russell hungover? Come to that, were you?

Beachie - big smooches!

And the rest of you who haven't posted since my last one - where are you? 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all!

Sammie -     Horrible, horrible horrible.  Not much more I can say.  

Merse -   S/he will divide.. remember its from a good batch!  Hope HRT perks you up! 

Mirra - Hows the tiredness?

Sarah - Pussy is fine!    I actaully think her behaviour on sunday was due to her having cat nip on sat night.. I think she was on a paranoid come down!!

Beach - All packed!

I'm feeling really under the weather, I know I am going to cry at some point tonight I can feel it brewing, neither clinics have got back to me, no one wants me.    Friend at work is preg too and I went out on a visit with her and she has a lovely belly.  I'm never gonna have one am I?  And work is so tough I feel exhusted and run down.  Sorry for the whingy me post.

Hello to the rest of the gang. X


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura-   don't be too despondent...can you take some time off work and get your thoughts together?  Not packed yet, cases are overweight though!


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello everyo0ne - 

Sammi - sorry to hear BFN -   
Laura - have Pmd you  but breakfast with Russell crowe 
Beach cottage pie sounds good - 
Merse - busserelin not so 
Mirr - hope you are OK- thanks for your help yesterday 
Swinny - glad to hear you are back on form 
Inc, Emma, banks and everyone else 

As for me - have given up yesterdays optimism  - 
Cycle just not going to fit this hols, will have to do summer 
Just been to accu so feeling like I am in good working order again!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I just bonked my head.   And cried over the kitchen floor. Bloody veg basket. I felt all ok again after a long walk with the dogs, so ironed the bits of gingham I made for under the units and was just tying them into place when I turned and cracked my head open on the wooden edge of the basket jutting out.
I dunno, the minute I feel like myself again I go and do something and feel all feebly again! By, but it's going to be a helluva bruise.

Buggie - optimism's like that! It does the dance of the seven veils and pops in and out like organ stops. Don't fret, you'll get it back.

Laura - the tiredness was rife today, but went a bit after work, typically. I'm sure they DO want you, I think the emails are going astray. Try forwarding the emails you've sent to another email addy and send again from that one - you may be being junked into people's junk mail.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening my lovelies,

well survived the day....just !!!!

Sammie - Im so sorry sweetheart.... ....thinking of you...xxxx

Ems - Dont forget yr M & S Knickers but in yr case.....MAXI ofcourse..... .....hopefully at the 12 weeks pointer youll start to feel better...just the hormones....lovey..... 

Mir - Im here, Im here, well didnt go as far to ask for scan,...ask one of the gynae cons about a high level of e2 and he just said it is a snapshot of your levels as they can be up and down each month...and since there was no cysts noted during my lap end of Jan...he said highly unlkely there will be a cyst from Feb bloods. So that is reassuring...Ugur has sent an acknowledegment so my bloods are being reviewed by a doc right now. anyway Mrs hows wee Rab then?..... 

NicksW- Hello...Mrs ok...not too bad...met the man who gassed me literally....... ....no seriously I got him a bottle of wine..because he was such a star bar.....Hope you are well honey...keep those legs raised ok....  .......Hope wee princess and you are fine...xxxx

Sarah - Hope you are feeling better now...YOU DIRTY STOP OUT!!!!!!!....only joking.... .....Yep Irn Bru works every time my friend...xxxx 

Merse - Hope you are well...yes buserelin is horrible...Im sure HRT will make you feel better because it will give you some of the hormones that buserelin is stopping.... ....Good luck with scan sweetie...and Laura is right...this one is from a good batch.... ......take care...xx

Inc - Thinking of you....  

Beach - WOT no cases....come on Mrs....passport,money,tickets....everything else a bonus...its just the right time to go as its freezing here right now...hope you are well ?...when is it yr last day then?

Steph - Hello my dear, how is you?...You are a secret E-bay millionaire arent you...?.....  ....I can tell...keep meaning to put some of our things on there..esp now that we are moving might have to get some tips from you.... 

Laura - My dear.... ....think maybe you are just going through one of those down stages...try not to give up hope sweetie..you do have age on your side, why dont you use the email address on the Jinemed website, thats what I did in the end...Your bloods are fine Im sure and remember you are still a wee chicken..compared to an old bat like me.... ....only joking...xxxxx

Buggie - not sure about yr cycle,...I was confused just reading yr protocol..... ....Hope you are well... 

Hello to all my other PR team members....love and luck to you all.... 

well me, I survived the day...Im absolutely shattered now though, its been an emotional day one because of some of the patients and the other, because my friend who also has endo is now 20weeks PG and really showing and we were both attending the Endo/Fertility clinic this time last year...Im really happy for her..just feel a little sad now and again..she was being sensitive to my feelings until she asked when my appontment was with the endo clinic, I said May...she said well you can have my March's appointment because obviously I wont be seeing him...that hit a nerve...God Im so sensitive...anyway lassies...day off to recover tomorrow then back to work Friday....

Cant remember if anyone has any scans/bloods coming up...best of luck if you have....  

Take care all..............xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

2 replies not bad getting quicker...!!!!!!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh Mir you are a donut....!!!!!!!......     ...it better...!

Laura - Mir is right...I think change the address,like I said thats what I did..xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh Mir   you and sit down and stop moving around now and that's an order!

Gab-back in on Monday then that;s it, yippee"!!"!!""""


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh Mir...you are a donut.... ....        ....Kiss it better....x

Laura - Mir is right,...change the address thats what we did...xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ok I'll try the other email from the website, just the emails all worked fine before my consult!  Also the kitchen can't be delivered now until the 31st March and I have my old man booked in and my leave from 7th March! Why is EVERYTHING so bloody hard. 

Mirra- You ok?  Did you bleed?  Is DH there with you? 

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No blood - just a big egg on ma heed! I'm all better now.

You'll just have to give daddo your key and let them all get on with it - it will be FAB to get home from Turkey to a lovely new kitchen, before your BFP. Let 'em all sort it out themselves.

Beach, Gab - I'm still now! I was going to put a few highlights in my hair, but shucks, it can wait.

xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ah Mirra that would be wonderful but I can't see it happening, if they are going to be that ba at getting back to me I don't think I will cycle with them.  Just emailed then from website, if I don't get a response and a good reason why they ignoring my emails then I won't be cycling with them, whih is sad as I thought they would be good for me.  I guess that leaves me nat IVF in London, if I can get a response from anyone there.  

Oh and a egg on your head is a good thing shows swelling is on the outside not in your brain!  

Right time for a cuppa.


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Glad you are feeling better after the bump mirr! 
Laura - try the email form on the website.- ooops I see you have just done that! No reply for me either so snap but don't give up - maybe call them - Im sure they are just super busy - (perhaps I should pay attention to my own advice )
Gabs - put your feet up and have a rest it sounds like you had a busy day


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

There'd be no point it swelling inside such a useless piece of matter as my brain at the mo!  

I thought they'd have got back to you as I've heard of other people getting relies - that's why I thought your mails must have gone astray.

Have you looked at Reprofit? Or IVI Barcelona?

Hi Bugs!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I haven't got the energy to look around anymore.  I think I've given up.  I'm crying now as can't find the tv remote and wanted to watch a dvd.    See NOTHING in my life is easy, even trying to put on a dvd.  I'm so tired.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

....are you feeling a bit hormonal right now...you are 30 Mrs...come on loads of time yet..!!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It all just gets on top of you - I know. Once the ball starts rolling you'll be a bit better  

xx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Laura - go and have a big glass of wine and fall asleep - you will have renewed energy tomorrow   

Seriously you have only had a couple of goes- some people are successful after 6 or 7-  and your age etc.. is all positive.- did you see what I said about my DH's work colleague a while ago? They went to valencia in the end and were successful on attempt 7 in their 40's and have now got twins!  

I am sure Jinemed will get back to you, but as I said - it seems Ugur can only answer some things and Dr t is super busy- he had to forward a quick outline to ugur who then forwarded this to me. I expect it takes a while for the cogs of the system to turn (if it is anything like my work!!) ...

Having said that I could have just managed to squeeze in a cycle this time, if things had of happened sooner, so I share your frustration   

Hello mirr- I am sure your brain is just fine, but bob the bump will be wanting to share some of your brain cells, so don't go losing anymore by walking into things!


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Am off for shower and an early bed.... Have an early start tomorrow with DH (dear horse) who is covered in spandex tonight so that he doesn't get dirty by the morning - I can't face bathing him at 6am in the freezing cold!!


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

oops meant to say that me and the horse are off to a show- don't normally worry about him being that dirty at 6am in the morning!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gracious! a horse in Spandex?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Now then girls, what on earth are you conjuring up Mir thinking about a horse in spandex


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ah horseriding.  Such fun.. what are you doind Buggie? jumps, dressage or x country?

Yes I am tired, I need to get a life, I need a holiday.

And as for only being 30 your right but my ovaries are alot older and thats what counts.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hello ...

Laura - if you are trying to contact create they would be bad at replying back... Try Philippa in Harley st she is ok contact wise... Is it LFC in London that you are considering or the Create...not sure now...
I do hope you go for another shot wherever it is... 

GAb - hope you are ok... That must have been a bit of a blow... that comment...  Not nice even if unintentional... She should have been a bit more sensitive...

Mir - sorry about your bruise...

Beach - have a nice time...

Hello to everybody else... 


Spent a whole day out with a mate, which was great.. Didn't have a laugh for a long time..... My old workplace tried to get me to work for them for two days  for considerably less money than I was on 3 years ago.. I just hope to God that one day I will be able to function and feel normal again laughs and all without demeaning work offers... I have been on part-time contracts bcs of ttc in the past 3 years, not bcs I am incapable of doing a full-time job... It's funny that they assumed I should jump at their offer... 

DH and I are both leaning towards not cycling anymore... I don't know whether this will stay as a final ...
I still can't believe that this is happening to me... Have a feeling like it's some kind of nightmare and one day I will wake up and won't be in this poop anymore... It feels v. lonely all this...


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Sammie

I am so sorry to read of your negative outcome, I really wish that it had worked for you 

Like the others say, take the time for you and your DH to get your heads back together and look after yourself sweetheart  we are here for you when you are ready to talk 

Sending lots of hugs xxx
Steph xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Em* - hope the ms is easing off  - a friend of mine swore by drinking flat coca-cola - may be worth a try? Great to hear you are coming home to the UK in April for a visit 

*Inc* - glad you had a good day with your mate, and that you managed to have a laugh 

*Nicole (Nikki200* - good luck with the DHEA   

*Bankie* - welcome to the thread  Sorry to hear of your recent  - I haven't cycled at either Lister or ARGC but have heard that they are both excellent clinics so am sure you will be in safe hands - good luck with your next cycle wherever you choose   

*Buggie* - thats a bugger that you can't go to Jinemed for March/April  Are you sure it's definitely not workable if you take the pill to delay your period? Are you all done with the tests now? Good luck with the horse show and the Spandexed-horse!

*Beach* - not long now till your holiday!  

*Laura* - hope you hear from Jinemed v soon and that you have a great time in the London hotel at the weekend  Russell Crowe - yum! (but only in his gladiator gear!  )

*Merse* - hope you feel instantly better as soon as you start the HRT!  and    for your embie 

*Swinny *- good luck with the dieting and getting yourself in tip-top condition for next time 

*Nicks* - hope you are feeling better  Take care hon 

*Mira* - hope you are not feeling too tired  - and  for your sore head!

*Gab* - hope you hear from Jinemed soon re what they will do etc    Secret ebay millionaire -  I wish! Am actually selling some books and videos on Amazon at the moment - have HUGE bag of clothes I keep meaning to put on ebay when I manage to pull my finger out and take photos etc!

 to anyone I have missed xxxx

After taking the DHEA since beginning of December, I have now got the friskiness side-effect that some of you talked about - hello Libido!!! wooooooooo  so am now full of the joys of spring! ovulation day today so watch out Paulie here I come! lol  it sure beats the spots side-effect anyway! 

Night night! 

Steph xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning girls
off for my blood test this morn!
Back later to catch up lol to all xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Merse- good luck for bloods     hope everything goes ok x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks Beach!  xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Good luck for the bloods today Merse! I've got absolutely everything crossed for you and your fristie.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Good luck Merse   Hope everything is tickety boo with your bloods today.

Laura – Hope you are having a better day today matey   Your cat on a comedown comment made me howl…..he’ll be raring to go again tonight as its Thursday and ready for the weekend again!!

S xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girls!
Sammie   so sorry - you take care  
Mirra   look after yourself. You feeling Bob play footie now?  
LB - it will get better lovey when you have a plan - hope they get back to you soon. Agree catnip a bit like LSD for cats - deffo does weird things!  
Buggie - if you are DR'ed and have had your AF you should be able to start a few days later so why not e mail them and ask them? I Dr'ed a whole extra week cos the clinic was too busy - best not to be too much longer than that though.  
Steph - can't wait to see you on the quiz show - how exciting!  
Merse - good luck with them bloods. 
Gabs - sounds like you shouldn't worry too much about those bloods. Not long now!
Bankie/Nicole -  
Ems - hope all well   even with sickness!
Beach - hope cottage pie good - mum's own is the best!  
Swins - how's the diet? any news on next go? spose need to wait for another AF  
Inc -  

Been to MW today - all OK but bump a little small when plotted on chart - she said this often happens on the first plot. Off for a scan next week just to check. Am quite glad really - will get to see the little girl again! Managed a day at work yest without passing out too!  
Feel a bit knacked today so just taking it easy.
Love to everyone else  
Nicsk xx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow it's hard to keep up with you girls!

Merse - good luck!

Sammie - so sorry,   how are you doing? Made any plans yet? 

LauraB     hope you feel better soon. 

I am feeling more positive, probably because I am putting a lot of faith into DHEA. Got a doc app end of March and will discuss my supplements ( I think he will be dismissive) and a change from Gonal F to Menopur. Went to the gym last Friday and yesterday so feeling rather pleased with myself. Hopefully it will last  .


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Just a few wee personals....

Merse - Good luck sweetie...thinking of you....      

Em - Ive also heard that too about flat cola or you could try flat lemonade...when ds is poorly thats what I give him to keep his sugar levels up.... 

NickyW- Charts and averages...its all just statistics at the end of the day...you have growth spurts too honey..I was the same with ds...Its also probably because you have a good figure too and werent very plump before you were PG and little princess is just making her bed compfy........ ...dont forget to rub lots of lotion in...I used the yellow Jelly/oil think it was Camiomille from Boots...rub it all over the bumpess, especially the sides and underneath and hopefully this will also help with yr expanding abdomen... ...glad BP has sorted itself out again...maty leave here you come....  

Steph - Ill be thinking of you..... ....Im seeing Jinemed next week so hopefully all questions answered then..I do understand they are busy though..Im not the only one emailing them at the end of the day...
Anyway their emails are more informative than what my consultations with my fert cons ever was...so looking forward to meeting the team next week...heres hoping we will still be cycle buds...  

Laura - You too...Mrs...Im going to come up there and pack yr cases for you...after Ive packed Beach's..... ...or sneaked in.... .....We havent heard from them either I know £100 is a lot of money...but its not in the scheme of things..why dont you ring them up and ask if you need another consultation before you come out or can you just come out in April as planned...Im still not sure what Protocol/drugs Im having leaving it to them decide when we get there...hopefully.....  
Enjoy the weekend...have a lovely time and come back all Positive and ready to go...xxxxx

Hi to everyone else.... 

Well girlies...have a lovely day...We are off to watch the Bucket list so will let you know what its like......hope to catch up with you all later...take care...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Nik... ...DHEA was on horizon the other night..very interesting about delaying the ageing process and people that like longer have high amounts of DHEA in their blood anyway got to go...


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Gabs - will need to live longer after having a baby so late!  
My friend got sent for scan 'small for dates' on tape measurement but on the USS the baby was on the 90th centile!   He was 8lb 9 in the end and she's not very big either   Rather have a 7lb princess!  
Nicole - you sound in a similar position to me, agewise and diagnosis wise. Usually 'unexplained' at a certain age means eggs not so good. I was on DHEA for months but it was the normal stuff and then I concieved on the micronised - so good luck to you hun!    I'm sure it will do some good esp as you make good egg numbers.
chat later (meant to be doing work admin!)
NW


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Nick - I hope you are feeling ok and the bump is ok too.  

Merse - good luck...  fingers crossed for you...

Gab - you sound cheerful.. Let us know about he Bucketlist...

Laura - hope you are ok my lovely... Decisions, decisions...

Mir - how is Bob?  

Guys - Can I just ask the older ladies here on ff if you would consider donor eggs if you dont succeed /hadn't succeeded with getting pregnant.  DH and I are both scared for various reasons ie.  what we can provide for the child bcs we are both old. DH is 45 and I am nearly 41 now.  I think I may be deluding myself in thinking to try again with own eggs...

I can't believe that I am in this situation, so a lot of denial going on...  
I also feel stuck work wise... I feel in pain from stress, so not well enough to go back to full time work, although I think it would do me good.  I do feel underemployed with 2 days working.. Confidence at the rock bottom.  Too much time on ff.  Relying too much on emotional support from dh who is on the edge himself.  

Just afraid taht even if I get pregnant somehow (via donor egg most probably), that it will be ages before I go back to full-time work and then I won't be able to provide for the child... HOw do I solve this? Sorry if I bore you with this...  These are probably questions for my therapist...Perhaps it's time to find another one as I am not moving much further forward...


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Inc Personally I would not consder DE but it is a very personal choice. I do not think that women in their forties are too old to have children (yes plural!), own eggs or DE, but it obviously depends on individual circumstances money I think is less important. 
It sounds to me like you had a really rough ride recently and everything looks rather bleak. In your situation I think I would consider a different clinic,  I did not like the way they treated you one bit, just my opinion...
If at all possible go on a holiday with your husband, I know that's not always an option (time off and money) but a break would probably do you two the world of good. Are you still doing yoga? I am trying very hard to get back into shape (mentally and physically), I think that makes a big difference. Mind you have not been myself in years  . 
Sorry I wish I could say something more helpful I have been following your posts for some time and really feel for you, big   and good luck whatever you decide to do.
Nicole


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Gab - unfortunately I missed that, but have read that it is supposed to be 'anti-aging', all the better I can't afford a facelift at this rate   

Nicki W - that's so encouraging to hear, I am taking 75mg micronised DHEA what dose were you on?


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Incon - I am all for DE, if it means that you will hold a baby on your arms.
To be honest, people who have already got pregnant or haven't reached the age we are at will probably not want to contemplate DE and say they wouln'd do it but when you hit the last end of the road and there are not other options other than DE or adoption I'm sure they would soon change their minds.

I too like you have ben distaught knowing that maybe I wouldn't have my own genetic baby but it would still be part of my husband and also part of me because without me carrying it inside my womb, it couldn't grow inside and form tissue etc. Your blood and body will make that child to make it your own.

Trust me there would be no greater joy than acheiving motherhood through DE because rather than to sit and cry for the rest of your childless life.

I'm not very optismistic with this IVF cycle because so far I have only produced 1-2 follicles which the clinic are not even sure about.  I am resolving myself to accept my infertility and move on to De if this doesn't work.

I have one more contact to consider (been recommended to see Prof Craft at the London Fertility Centre)  do you know of him?  Apparently he deals with hopeless cases  that's me.

Keep strong, my friend, it isn't the end of the world even though at times it feels like it. 

Love Odettexx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Sammie - sorry for your result...

- Thx Nikki for your thoughts...  Fingers crossed for your next attempt.  I must admit that when I started out donor egg wouldn't have entered my mind at all... but things are different 18 months on...

Odette -Fingers crossed for your cycle... What dose are you on?  What was the protocol.. I hope for the best for you...

I have been for a consultation at the lfc.  They have agreed to do a soft protocol for me, which is similar or almost identical to what they do in the States for slow responders..  I am not sure that I have got it in me to go for a consultation at the Lister.  Don't have the nerve for a big place...LFC feels intimate and homely.  So if I cycle I may do it with them.  What feels comfy may not be the best, though... The cost is £2700 for ivf and £1000 for icsi which we need.  Drugs will be in the region of £500 as I have got some left overs from the last xled cycle.  Not sure whether I have the strength to go through it again.  

The German dr I saw didn't give me a great % chance. ONly btw 5 and 7%.  He thinks it should be my last cycle.  

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Sammie -   so sorry it didn't work this time.

Incon
I am on a softly stimulated cycle of 75 units of Gonul & and 75 units of Menopur.
It has only produced a couple of follicles but so did the long protocol with higher dosages.
I'm just not overworking the ovaries this time.

I popped into teh LFC yesterday and it seemed ok, I think if this cycle doesn't work I will have a consultation with Dr Craft and see what he says about my chances with own eggs again or to just go for DE.

odettexx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello,

How embarrassing... I got an anser machine message today from Ugar and he apologised for not getting back to me, he said 'he is sorry I am so angry with him'!!!  How embarrasing is that. I must have been really nasty in my email!    But he has sent me an email and said I need to send him the results (which I still haven't got) and email him.  It all feels too rushed not, AF is next week and I prob can't organise the BCP now in time.  And with this kitchen lark not sure we can fit it in.  

Odette - LFC is were I am thinking of going too, Prof Craft is meant to be fab, however his consults are double everyone elses!! But sure it would make a difference.  

Mirra -Hows your head.

Nicks - Little is better.. will slip out nice and easy.. you are tiny as well remember.

Inc - No I wouldn't go to CREATE based soley on your experiences, is LFC I'm awaitng a reply from. As for donor I would consier it, I was talking to a lady at work whos frinds children are donor concieved abd they know, they are all late teens now, apparently they love there dad even more now they know as they understand all he went through to have them which i think is lovely.  And your as old as you feel my love.

Sammie - How are you today?  

Nikki - Oh well done on the gym... my bag has been packed for weeks.. not gone though!

Gab - Will you iron all my clothes prior to packing too?

Sarah - Cat keeps breakng into the cupboard now for me cat nip!!  

Well mum just called SIL in hospital popping out my next niece or nephew.. this is the second in the time I have been trying for one!    Must sort out my false smile and pluck up courage to visit mothercare and do 'the visit'.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Odette perhaps they could help me then as I'm a hopeless case Whats happening with your cycle, where are you up to? 
Inc I'm not sure on DE, but it really is a personal choice  
Thanks for your good luck wishes to day, had blood test and am dregged so start HRT on Monday for 17 days and a hopefull ET on day 18!! They were very kind but also very realistic so have spent most of the day in tears wondering why I am putting myself through all this when I've only got a one in six chance of it working if it even thaws! And to top it all off found out someone else was pregnant so my pregnant sister had to cuddle me why I had another cry!! 
xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura   I so know that smile xxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Laura - just read on another thread that Prof Cambell will be out of action in hospital for 6 wks, so lfc seems a better bet as Geeta will be overworked doing it all on her own. Not that she was too responsive before.  Great that Ugur got back t you...

Odette - good on you... Am in a similar position in terms of where I am at the mo... Your two follies may be good ones, though...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse - You feeling any better?  You still coming for the 1st?  Do you want to share a room? Maybe we should think about looking at a hotel if your still coming, or are you leaving it until nearer the time incase your not feelng great?  God its crappy all this a.  And 1/6 chance actually sounds prety good to me!!  But thats cos mine in about a 2% chance!! 

Inc - Oh prof C isn't out of action too long.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm still comming Laura!! Need to bore you all to death with it all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Yep can share a room!
Still feel crap, just wonder what I've done so wrong to be in this bloody position!!
xxxxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Laura - you don't have to rush it for now - you might want to reshedule otherwise you will only get yourself stressed. .

Merse -    Keeping my fingers crossed out for you.  you don't sound like a hopeless case. 

Incon- feeling guilty as had 2 coffess today - the thing is I have been so tried these last couple of days and nothing seems to work except coffee.   Do you think that is bad while stimulating?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Well my clinic think I am they don't think I should have any more treatment!!!
Odette don't beat yourself up over a couple of coffees!! Its not like you are smoking 20 **** and having a bottle of wine!!! 
xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Odette - I think its all tosh.. makes no difference to the rest of the population that produces babies.. we are too strict on ourselves!    Yeah your prob right about waiting but I had carried over some of this years leave especially so I wouldn't have to take 3 weeks of next years leave and leave myself for not much for the rest of the year.

Merse - Cool.. do you snore!    We'll see who bores eachother first.  We should hold a sweep stake of the first person to start crying!!


----------



## Sunshine1977 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello All

I am not sure if you remember me   I posted before the start of my treatment at the Jinemed then I found out I had a pesky cyst!!   Well I down regged for another 4 days and the cyst had gone, I started Menegon in the UK (My husband did all my injections, even when we were in Turkey!) We then had to change flights, come up with an excuse at work, then go the Jinemed. My left ovary stopped responding half way through stimming (as it did last time) so plodded along with one ovary. I was not swollen or bloated and did not feel a thing whilst stimming. At EC they received 11 eggs   (unheard of for me) 7 of those were mature. I suffered from Over stimulated ovaries and had 2 pain killer injections, fainted 4 times (could not stand all day), had a drip and threw up twice in front of all the nurses when I was being rushed down for an emergency scan after EC.   I could not walk or lie down, so the next 3/4 days were really bad. Anyway on Day 3 we had 2 x 8 cell transferred and 2 x 5 cell transfered (we were told that the 5 cells were slow  ) We had  assisted hatching too as it is a 3rd and final go.

My test date is on Sunday. I am embarrassed to say but I have been very negative and finding it hard to find hope to believe in the dream, hence why I have not posted.   I should be grateful for the embryos we were lucky enough to have, but the strange thing is we had 3 x 8 cell last time with only 4 eggs. I spotted yesterday and this is what happened in my first go and then I went on to bleed. Just feel lost and trying to wait until Sunday until I right this off . . . 

I am sorry for the negative post, I just wanted to let you know how things went. I will post again on Sunday

Love to you all

Inconceivable  
Odette - Regarding the coffee - This is fine in moderation, sometimes you need a pick me up  
Merse - Thinking of you    
Laura - When I am up to it, I will make you giggle   I went into a right strop with Ugur once, I was in the right of course but still  

Sunshine
x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura don't think I actually snore but apparently do some heavy breathing thing!!!!  How about you
Think it will be me crying first if this buserilin still sending me 
Sunshine got everything crossed for you  
xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

Just had a nap to rest my aching head. Bah. Actually booked tomorrow off as holiday I was so kacked today - only got one day left if I'm going to take the rest before mat leave.
So I'll be around tomorrow!
Only a week till we all meet -how exciting is that? 

Sunshine - the best of luck for testing! I was hoping for four embryos to put back but only had two. I was so lucky with those two.   for one or two of yours making it.

Merse - ignore the chances they give you - they really don't mean a thing. I so hope this is it for you - that little frostie has just been waiting for his mammy to come back for him you know. 

Laura - oo, you stern woman!   Had Ugur got your previous emails then? Did he not get why you were raging? Honestly, people need to get back to people - I email people back the moment I get their email at work. Are you going to put it off a month then? or go for it? It'd be nice to be out there all together.

Inc - I'm another who wouldn't have had DE, simply because I couldn't have coped with another cycle - I didn't have the strength to go through all that again. Maybe once, but that would have been own eggs. I'd have been bled dry emotionally by then. But say I'd had the reserves to carry on I think DE would have been an option - I don't have a problem knowing I would bond with a DE baby.

Odette - that sounds a good follie count for low stims! And the eggs will be that much better.

Gab - how was the film?

Nikki - how much DHEA are you taking?

Nicks - lovely to see your girlie again - it's so fab to have the scans. Are you having a 3D one? My dad mentioned it the other day, but it costs so much and is so far away I've said I'm not going to.

Sammie - how are you doing petal?

Sarah, Steph, Buggie, Beach, Emma, Sam - hello!
Who have I missed? Come out and give me a slap!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bankie (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi all,

WOW....the pace on this thread is FAST....I can't keep up!  It might take me a little time to remember all of your names etc, but I'll get there.  I can see that I'm going to have to up my game to keep up with you all!  

Thanks for all of the feedback on Lister vs. ARGC...I'm still considering my options, but am leaning towards Lister at the moment.

Also, I see a lot of you are taking/have taken DHEA....I have heard a little about it, but don't know much.  Can anyone tell me where I can find out more info, as I'm not sure whether it could be beneficial for me or not.

Thanks

Bankie


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Here's a study Nicks found on the net Banks:

1: J Assist Reprod Genet. 2007 Dec 11 
Update on the use of dehydroepiandrosterone supplementation among women with diminished ovarian function.
Barad D, Brill H, Gleicher N.
Department of Epidemiology and Social Medicine, Albert Einstein College of Medicine, Bronx, NY, USA.
OBJECTIVE: We assessed the role of DHEA supplementation on pregnancy rates in women with diminished ovarian function. DESIGN: This is a case control study of 190 women with diminished ovarian function. The study group includes 89 patients who used supplementation with 75 mg daily of oral, micronized DHEA for up to 4 months prior to entry into in vitro fertilization (IVF). The control group is composed of 101 couples who received infertility treatment, but did not use DHEA. The primary outcome was clinical pregnancy after the patient's initial visit. We developed a Cox proportional hazards model to compare the proportional hazards of pregnancy among women using DHEA with the controls group. RESULTS: Cumulative clinical pregnancy rates were significantly higher in the study group (25 pregnancies; 28.4% vs. 11 pregnancies; 11.9%; relative hazard of pregnancy in study group (HR 3.8; 95% CI 1.2-11.8; p < 0.05). CONCLUSIONS: DHEA treatment resulted in significantly higher cumulative pregnancy rates. These data support a beneficial effect of DHEA supplementation among women with diminished ovarian function.
PMID: 18071895 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

I took it for four months before my last tx and had noticeably better eggs. |I took 50mg a day and got it from www.agestop.com, but you can also use www.biovea.com

xx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

I take 25mg of micronised DHEA 3 times a day, I got it from www.dhea.com (from US), 3 x 180 x 25mg for about $135 including delivery. Took almost 3 weeks to get delivered. You can also order from Boots but I think that is more expensive and I don't know if they have micronised. To my knowledge agestop and biovea don't have micronised DHEA.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Should I get micronised DHEA? I've just got the ordinary stuff.

Mirra - Yes exciting wil be able to give you all a proper cuddle next week!    I don't know when we will cycle next, Tim is smoking like a trooper so no point at the moment.

Sunshine - Wow 4 put back.. how did you find Jinemed?  I'm still deciding so some feedback would be good!       What was wrong with you after EC? You all better now?

Merse - I don't think I snore unless I've got a cold... fingers crossed I not bunged up for next week!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh I'm an Auntie again.  Harry William, 7lb.   sorry that of course was


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Congratulations!  

Sorry,


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ah its not the baby, its the awkward visit I'm dreading.  

Anyway... next week, just done a search of hotels,  looks like partsmouth is pretty expensive.. what about Hayling Island? not far away and hotels cheaper?  Who is staying is a hotel?  Me and Merse, Steph and hubby and Gab and her essex boy?  We all should stay nearby eachother or in same place.  Feedback please!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening Ladies,....

Firstly just wanted to clarify my DHEA bottle just says BIOVEA DHEA 50mg....am I taking the wrong one, is this the micronised one...help..! 

mmmm...I feel an email to Ugur coming on....!..Laura - Just wondering if you are going to go for it chicken...or have you decided to have a wee think through first...Im sure whatever you decide will be the best decision for you and Tim honey...  .....as for the BCP cant you not just pop into yr nearest Family Planning clinic and ask for it usually they have clinics in the mornings and evenings during the week dont they, thats all I did you dont need to see yr GP honey, Just pop into the clinic, see a nurse/doctor and you can get the pills there and then, no worries... 

Beach - How many days....I bet you can taste those cocktails now... 

Merse - Yr clinic... ...thats really helpful isnt it..how to make someone feel less positive in 5 minutes...ok so they gave you the odds...I think its really interesting the amount of people on here who get PG from a FET after a neg IVF...thats what the clinic should be looking at...     ...for yr little..embie...needs to be back where they belong....only a few more fences to jump honey you are getting there ok....  

Mir - Hello hen....is Pete there...tell him Ive just had some Mothers Pride,scottish plain breed.....  .......If you start eating that Im sure wee rab will have curly hair... ...how are you...?......Hows yr head..you poor thing..me thinks you need at least 5 days sick off.... ...then maty leave...xxxx Yes really enjoyed Bucket list....cried and laughed all at the same time, it really makes you look at life aswell. 

Inc -   As for what to decide, you have to decide what feels right for you, afterall this decision is about you and dh, your thoughts and feelings. Do you feel like that Counsellor is really helping you...It sounds like you are doing a lot of the thought processes yourself, is she just sitting there nodding like they usually do...(sorry bad experience with a counsellor so dont have a lot of faith in them)..Its about who you can trust too also isnt it, and if you feel you cant open up to her and tell her how you really feel then maybe you need to be having a chat with someone else honey..xxxxxxxx 

Steph - Hi honey , do you mind me asking how long it took for your notes to arrive after you requested them,..just wondering how long I shall give the clinic.....enjoy yr nocturnal activities.... 

Nics -  .....Hope you are well...x

Ems -  

Swinny - My love, you social handgrenade are you sober then...? ...hope you are well... 

Sunshine - Good luck with testing....        

Nikki2008 -  

Cath -  

Sammie -   

Bankie -  

goodness me 5 replies going to have to post this or else i will have too much to catch up on...!

Love and luck...to everyone on Team PR....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

LauraB - To be honest I don't know    I am just trying to follow the study Miranda quoted, might as well I thought...I think micronised is supposed to aid absorption. 

Gabrielle - To my knowledge it is only micronised if it says so but not sure


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I didn't take micronised!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura have you looked at the holiday Inn in Gunn wharf we stayed there its quite cheap?? Oh an congrats (I think!! ) xxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Laura - Portsmouth is expensive but Hayling Island is very expensive too...was going to say Portsmouth can get a bit rough too...when Ive bee out there has always been a lot of police around that is no disrespect to anyone who comes from there because I do..Its just a bit scary sometimes..!...what about Bournemouth..just a suggestion...my wee Essex bloke and I wont be staying though honey as we dont like leaving the boy overnight. We will be driving prob..x..

Im getting all worried silly about this micronised dhea now...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Yes Merse Gunwharf is a good idea,...forgot about there..


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Gabrielle - Well Miranda didn't take micronised and look at her bump!!!!  so what do I know...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Auntie Laura -


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

ok...that does it popping on Google..quickly Miranda...Ill be quick Honest catch me if you can...!!!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gawd, if we could make it Bournemouth I'd be sooooo grateful! That's only 40 minutes from me. Is it that much cheaper tho?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Bournemouth is good for me!! xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
Nikki, Gabs - having been on both and had levels checked (testosterone) mine were higher on micronised. I don't think it really matters actually although the US research was micronised and they didn't seem to do any monitoring   You can't really get the micronised here - I got some off e bay but didn't take it until ran out of normal as it just looked a bit less 'professional' than the other stuff.
Inc - I would deffo have done DE as to me it would still have been my baby after it had grown inside me, everyone is different though. You aren't too old hun  
LB - glad they got back to you and congrats on the birth!  
Sunshine - 4 embies!   the 2 8 cells sound promising  
Odette -sorry missed you earlier hun   how many more days stimming? hopefully its quality not quantity   
Mirra - just normal scan for me. Can't afford anymore fancy stuff - rather spend on baby things now. 
I'm wishing I was going to the meet up now!  
Chat soon.
NW


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Then come! It would be so lovely to meet you. Midlanders love Bournemouth! Make it a weekend away with DH...


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

ah its too far! I did seriously consider though but over 3 hours drive and prob worse at weekend - not very good sitting at the mo!
x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Dh has just told me that Bournemouth is more expensive than Portsmouth hotel wise...sri Girlies...trying to help out...Port solent is nice in Portsmouth have you been there Merse?..thats not too bad...there is also a travel Inn near there I think?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

A friend said it was nice there, I'll have a look tom and see whats about! xxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

I think Im just trying to find somewhere that is not going to be too expensive, not too crowded,...not too many teeny boppers and somewhere you can just have a wee drink and a chat. Ive been to Bournemouth years ago but not sure where to go out there?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

ok ladies off to bed....work tomorrow.... ...catch up with you tom......


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Im back...whos still up then it says there are 7 members signed on.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all, 

can't stop as DH waiting for me to watch last night's episode of The Sopranos with him - just wanted to say -

Bournemouth would really suit us as we were contemplating turning it into a couple of nights away - going away Thursday or Friday coming back Sunday - as we have been promising ourselves a few days away and a trip to Monkey World in Dorset for ages! Monkey World is in Wareham so Bournemouth would be a better base for us than Portsmouth. But if everybody else wants Portsmouth (or somewhere else) we are easy - we'll just stay in different places each night - no problem.

For Inc - as you know I am sceduled for Reprofit for September if all doesn't go to plan so yes I would use them - I found the following link quite helpful when I was struggling to get my head around it: http://www.4therapy.com/consumer/life_topics/item.php?uniqueid=5902&categoryid=509& - it stayed with me for a long time and I realised the truth of the "going through stages" process.

Back later if I don't fall asleep xx

Steph xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hmmm... how much further is bournemouth from portsmouth?  That was just over 2 1/2 hours from me (and Steph).. I'll have to do a aa routefinder.  Just remembered my MOT runs out end of feb I think so thats another thing I'l have to get sorted next week!  

Nicks - Drive to me and I'll drive you the rest of the way?  Don't know if that helps? COme come I want you to come!!!!

Inc - And you.. your a london girl... no excuse!

Mirra - Ugar said he hadn't 'noticed' my emails!   He did give me his office and mobile number for future contact though.

Gab - I've just written to my GP requesting my blood results and asked him for a px for the pill, asked him to leave at reception or call if an issue.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

thx for your thoughts girls...

Laura - congratulations on the birth of your nephew... Is he your sister's?  Not sure I got it right.  

Gab - spot on ...re counselling... I just feel that after nearly 2 months I haven't resolved any of my dilemmas ...Will tell her that on Sat, come what may... She is affordable and 10mins drive away from home.  Interesting that when I mentioned donor babies once she thought it would be different from adopted kids and  insinuated that I didn't have to tell, which the selfish part of me would like but not sure I could live with sth like that for the rest of life if I proceeded down that route... Hmm...


Mir - I think I would feel less battered if I had done 3 ifs.  It wouldn't be so horrible. I think IUIs were the most damaging as I now know I didn't stand a chance with such a low tech procedure and only one folly each time that I normally produce... So they stimulated me on high doses for nowt... 
Don't know if I have it in me to cycle  either way...  but the thought of being childless for the rest of life seems pretty awful at the mo... Maybe sth wrong iwth me...

Nick - thanks for your input. Hope you are feeling better... 

Merse - you are doing v. well girl.  Would you consider a donation from your sis?  I would love a younger sis. Wouldn't hesitate for a mo... She maybe would as is a bit on the selfish side I reckon... But she is 49. 

Oddete - don't fret about coffie my lovely... I was really naughty in Dec on hols and on my way back had the best antral count.  Had 5 little follies looking and unfortunatelly a pesky cyst, which ruined the cycle... I just wish this was all behind me now... 

Where is my silver lining?  Maybe if I did a donor egg thing I get the cleverer and more beautiful child... or sth... Feel v. annoyed with everything...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Just checked.  Bournemouth fine, its not much further for me.  Oh Steph... I wanna come Monkey World too!!!!  

Inc - No brothers wife.  We aren't close... she doesn't even let me have a cuddle!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Now Ive really confused everyone...Laura...since it is you organising the get together I shall leave it all in your capable hands....!!..dh says Bournemouth is one and a half hours drive west from Portsmouth me thinks...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura off to bed now but will check some hotels tom in bournemouth and we can see what we come up with xxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well AA says its 2hrs 40mins from me.. thats fine for me and if better for others then super.

Shall we say Bournemouth then? 

Inc - I think you need to come and drink some booze!

Merse - Cool. I'm out tom night so if you see somethine book it and I can give you the case on the night or transfer to your account if you want to IM me the details.    I'm so excited!!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Well girls Ive just caused a domestic....  ...dh has pointed out to me that we wont be able to get a late sitter so if we go to Bournemouth will have to leave early so that we can be back here for 11 oclock..at the very latest 12...oh dear...Im so so sorry for messing everyone about. So it either going to be Portsmouth and my dh comes along...or its going to be Bournemouth and I just get the train and stay over so what shall I do help plllllllllllleeeaaaaaassseeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I also dont want to let you down Steph either...x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Gab... Stay over too!!!!    Up to you hon, how long will it take you to get home from Bournemouth?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Laura - HELP........... ...come on you are the social worker you are cleverer than me and can rational better...x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

For the sake of my marriage I think Portsmouth would be better to be honest....SORRY


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Er... with my social worker hat on I'd say.... Go with the option you can drink the most!!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Well dh would be driving anyway so I would be drinking as I dont drive....em...very convienent....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tim wants comp so I will leave you ladies to decide tom!  Either fine for me, I'll go with the majority!

Night night chickens.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

ok now worries..nite nite honey............


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

dh has just stated that he is going to ring round some hotels tomorrow and try and get a deal, he is a college lecturer and will get a discount either that or I will get a NHS discount ...he has also said that there is an Ibis hotel, that could be reasonable also oh dear think Ive really upset him, so I dont think I will be able to get a leave pass for Bournemouth anyway now!!!

Port solent in Portsmouth is lovely as it has a few pubs surrounded by a marina and there is also somewhere to stay near by..even crawling distance...! There are also some restaurants there if you fancy a bite to eat later on. 

Im really sorry for messing everyone about...this is me usually is it any wonder i take meds...I do understand Portsmouth is far for you Mir, but you know, you are MORE than welcome to stay. I just dont want to let anyone down.

Have a think girlies and let me know, will have some prices tomorrow evening and if you want Ill book it ok.

Why do I make things complicated.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ach, don't worry about it! I never go anywhere usually Gab - I'm sure I've saved up my social miles! Plus it makes sense that everyone who's drinking should be near where they're crashing!
Also, I've done the journey so many times and it's not hard. I went to college there for three months, commuting every week - I can do it in under two hours!
Let me know where you want to meet and I'll be there.

Steph - if you got to Bmouth beforehand I could pick you and DH up on the way to Pmouth? And drop you back? Just a thought. You could help keep me awake! And you could both have a skinful... Or Wareham even - it's no trouble.


xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Odette* - good to hear from you  - when will you be off to Spain for EC? Wishing you lots and lots of luck  - I really hope it works for you this time   
*
Sunshine* - great to hear from you too - of course we remember you  - I'm so glad to hear the cyst went and 11 eggs! wooooo (were they all from one ovary?  as you said the other gave up half way through stims?) Sorry you felt so rough afterwards  What did you think of the Jinemed and their treatment? Sending you loads and loads of    for a  on Sunday! we are all rooting for you 

*Gab* - really sorry if we got you in trouble with your DH! Portsmouth is fine for me whether we stay in Dorset or not - don't worry about me and DH when you are booking somewhere to stay - just the others 

*Miranda* - your plan sounds brilliant  - and will mean we won't worry about you driving so far on your own! But if you change your mind and decide you want to stay at Gab's overnight don't worry about that too - we really wouldn't mind, am sure we will sort it all out next week, I have your mobile number 

Night night all 

Steph xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Team PR



Might not be around much today as our electric is going off from 8.00 to 5.30.....due to some maintenance work, not very happy about that as it's still dark on a morning and it's cold today too. Off to get hair washed and dried as I didn't do it yesterday. Have a lovely day everyone x x x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning Beach! Enjoy your trip to the hairdresser! I'll be doing lots of blow dries for the week end today!!! xxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That's a deal then Steph! Alternatively you can stay here if you like - we're half an hour from Bovington (that's where DH works). It would mean driving down here first, but I would drive to Pmouth and back.

Let me know anyway.

Morning Merse and Beachie!

Hope your DR side effects aren't too bad now with all that blow drying!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

well the spandex worked!! Dear Horse was fairly white in the morning, apart from his legs - but can't think how to cover them up!! We came 2nd and qualified for the final in April which is in Warwickshire!!

Laura - I was show jumping. So glad to hear you heard from jin!!! They replied to me after a little prompting!! 

- good luck sunshine for Sunday - that is an amazing no of eggs! And all from one side!!

In terms of meeting up - I am jumping next sat, so may be late back, so therefore portsmouth / port solent would be better for me, but not to worry if that is a  problem!Also have to be in london at 9.30 the next day for jin consult!

Update - well ugur got back to me again and basically - like you said Nicks - I have to down reg for a bit longer before stimming and then the dates are fine. I hope Af plays nicely in all this- knowing my luck.... Well DH has had to go up to London today to pick up drugs, and I start on Tues  - am rather scared... lots of what ifs going through my mind.... we are then meeting in London on 2nd to discuss treatment and provsional date set for the 20th to go out there. Arghhh 

Final test results came back from london and all good except DH (not horse) does have trouble which is supposedly why natural not working and we have to do ICSI

Hello mirr, gabs, merse(good luck and PMA ) odette Nicki X2 beach steph and everyone else

Inc - i would def go for donor eggs - have even considered it now! 

Must go and do some work


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

well so far we still have elctricity......


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Spandex and legwarmers Buggie? Would that look a bit Kids from Fame?  

Well done on qualifying! Will you still compete in April if yoiure up the duff?

Sorry to hear about the sperm issue - but at least the Jin don't charge any more for ICSI - we paid £1,100 more at the Lister for ICSI!

Beach - I take it that's your leccy now off? You've gone offline!

xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a brand new home.........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=130237.new#new


----------

